# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucidology 101 & Nicholas Newport (Entire Video Course Here)

## atkins513

First of all I posted the complete* Lucidology 101 video series as posted on YouTube for free by the original creator. Therefore there should be no question about copyright of the videos because they are posted for free already. I am simply just linking them.

I haven't seen many discussions here about lucidology 101 and Nicholas Newport so I wanted to start one. One good reason to discuss it is because it is one of the very first things people find in their quest for lucid dreaming and I believe discussing the success rate of his method's is important to our community.

I found the video course around the same time I found dreamviews. I'm not suggesting whether anyone buy his paid video course or not. I am just posting his free course here for our discussion. I personally have both the free Lucidology 101 course and the paid Lucidology 102 Course. I have to personally say that I believe the guy is very knowledgeable and that his methods have worked flawlessly for me including jump starting my first ever group of Lucid experiences. 

Below are all the videos from his free Lucidology 101 series for all to watch and enjoy. I believe this is excellent information and everyone should get a look at it as long as it doesn't intrude on any rules of this forum. There are 3 parts of this video series missing that cannot be found anywhere so I skip them here also.

We should continue a complete discussion here about the methods in these videos and other information related to Lucidology and Nicholas Newport. It should even be considered that this be stickied for the future.

*
Part 1
(Missing)

Part 2




Part 3




Part 4
(Missing)

Part 5




Part 6




Part 7




Part 8




Part 9




Part 10




Part 11
Missing

Part 12




*

----------


## Robot_Butler

People have been discussing this course on and off for a while.  There is an ongoing thread, here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/

I think I chimed in with my opinion somewhere in the beginning of the discussion.  I don't like the way he sells lucid dreaming like snake oil.

----------


## atkins513

I have seen this thread but I disagree with its title. It is also obvious that the creator of this thread is biased against Nicholas Newport, not necessarily the methods or whether he is knowledgeable or not. I personally think that if we are going to discuss someone's methods here we should start it off as an unbiased discussion about the methods and determine from the beginning whether the information is or is not correct. I think my post is a fair and honest way to start this discussion and should over-ride a post of the same topic starting with negative opinions, even in its very title.

----------


## mcwillis

In video Part 7 Nick shows us a pile of the books he read and didn't have one lucid dream or OBE from them.  I counted about ninety books.  I beilieve him when he says that he has read them.  He then formulated and created his ramp timer method for us.  His success rate went from 0% to 80%.  I had a lucid dream the first time I used the timer.  His relaxation exercises in the video are really excellent and help a lot in inducing sleep paralysis, I have seen other people say on the saltcube forum that the stop, drop and roll sleep commands really helped.  Since his first experiments he says he has had thousands of lucids and OBE's and can have them virtually at will every morning.  He no longer needs the timer as he uses either sleep breathing or quick switch OBE's, the culminating technique from lucidology 102.  Lucidology 102 is excellent.  I was truly shocked when I had a WILD in my armchair in the middle of the afternoon as I just wanted to practice generating memory impressions.  





> I don't like the way he sells lucid dreaming like snake oil.



I emailed Nick that the timer only worked once as I found it impossible to fall asleep again on every ramp timer beep thus ruining the chance of having a lucid.  I told him that I had excellent success with Michael Raduga's methods so he asked for details.  I sent him the link for the download of his free books.  A couple of weeks later I got a reply...

Nick said, 'Thanks !!!' - Here is an open-minded man who is grateful to learn something new and isn't in it just to make money.  It took him four years to put the lucidology 102 course together and I would happily pay ten times the asking price.

----------


## mcwillis

Why is this thread here?  

This sub-forum's subtitle says, 'This is for discussion of general *non-lucid* dream topics'

The opening words on the videos is, 'How to trick your body into falling asleep to quickly start having lots of OBE's and *lucid dreams* without using any visualisations...'

This should be in the attaining lucidity sub-forum.

----------


## atkins513

> In video Part 7 Nick shows us a pile of the books he read and didn't have one lucid dream or OBE from them.  I counted about ninety books.  I beilieve him when he says that he has read them.  He then formulated and created his ramp timer method for us.  His success rate went from 0% to 80%.  I had a lucid dream the first time I used the timer.  His relaxation exercises in the video are really excellent and help a lot in inducing sleep paralysis, I have seen other people say on the saltcube forum that the stop, drop and roll sleep commands really helped.  Since his first experiments he says he has had thousands of lucids and OBE's and can have them virtually at will every morning.  He no longer needs the timer as he uses either sleep breathing or quick switch OBE's, the culminating technique from lucidology 102.  Lucidology 102 is excellent.  I was truly shocked when I had a WILD in my armchair in the middle of the afternoon as I just wanted to practice generating memory impressions.  
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Nick that the timer only worked once as I found it impossible to fall asleep again on every ramp timer beep thus ruining the chance of having a lucid.  I told him that I had excellent success with Michael Raduga's methods so he asked for details.  I sent him the link for the download of his free books.  A couple of weeks later I got a reply...
> 
> Nick said, 'Thanks !!!' - Here is an open-minded man who is grateful to learn something new and isn't in it just to make money.  It took him four years to put the lucidology 102 course together and I would happily pay ten times the asking price.







> Why is this thread here?  
> 
> This sub-forum's subtitle says, 'This is for discussion of general *non-lucid* dream topics'
> 
> The opening words on the videos is, 'How to trick your body into falling asleep to quickly start having lots of OBE's and *lucid dreams* without using any visualisations...'
> 
> This should be in the attaining lucidity sub-forum.



I agree 100 percent. I personally think this is very good information. I may have posted it in the wrong part of the forum. A moderator can move it if they feel necessary but there are many post in this section regarding lucidity lol

----------


## mcwillis

> I agree 100 percent. I personally think this is very good information. I may have posted it in the wrong part of the forum. A moderator can move it if they feel necessary but there are many post in this section regarding lucidity lol



This is the first time I have looked in this sub-forum.  If I want to read about non-lucid dreams I will read my dream journal  :smiley: .  This should be in the attaing lucidity sub-forum.

----------


## atkins513

> This is the first time I have looked in this sub-forum.  If I want to read about non-lucid dreams I will read my dream journal .  This should be in the attaing lucidity sub-forum.



I'm pretty sure we have already came to that conclusion lol.. A moderator will move it soon enough. I don't have that ability  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

I'm inclined to think he knows what he's talking about, but it's clearly a big marketing gimmick - making up terminology and changing techniques and explanations for the sake of making money. Lucid dreaming shouldn't be confusing. If one were to watch his videos and then be referred to DV by someone else, they'd be completely lost and confused.

----------


## atkins513

Well I don't necessarily think he was intentionally making up terms to be confusing but I think there are certain methods he has (whether he created them or not) that aren't discussed often in other places, or weren't at the time he created this series of videos. For instance, the translucent eyelids effect. This is not something I have ever seen discussed here at DV unless it was in reference to this video series, yet it is something I have personally experienced many many times and is usually one of the first indicators that cause me to realize I am lucid.. So to me, it needs to be called something, and if it wasn't already named or very heard of, then I have no problem with him calling it "translucent eyelids effect", because regardless its a real thing that happens... I think he may have changed some of the other names of the techniques that we know of, but is it possible that he was using the names he used first? or around the same time the names were created? I noticed his Saltcube series of videos, which are very similar to Lucidology but older go all the way back to 5 years ago and he was using some of the same names he uses in the lucidology videos... So I guess one of the real questions is how long has he been around? Maybe he will come to this forum to give us some background on himself and his techniques? Does anyone know who he is or communicate with him in real life that could ask him to do this?

If I am right about this he lives down the street from me literally.. 5 minutes away..

----------


## mcwillis

I have communicated with him several times and his emails have been sincere and helpful.  He isn't just in it for the money as he emails everyone who has purchased his lucidology 102 course to ask him questions and he then answers those questions at length as audio downloads.  He is passionate about the field and is genuinely helpful.  If he was just in it for the money he would charge for the updates.

And as for his free course being confusing that doesn't ring true for me.  This forum has contradictory material and differences of opinion on many matters because what we study and practice here is not yet a science, it is still an art that works differently for different people.  I see dozens of tips and techniques that work for some and don't work for others.  I don't think we shouldn't single out and attack Nick for for explaining things his way.  I have found his information nothing but complimentary to the information on this forum.  He knows that he is discussed here and he has an enormous amount of practical experience; I just hope that he doesn't come here because he feels being attacked would be using up his valuable time...

----------


## mcwillis

Oh and another thing people voting that he isn't knowledgeable when he has had thousands of lucid dreams and OBE's?

----------


## atkins513

I emailed him through the website and asked him if he would mind coming by and joining this thread. I told him I personally think he has a lot to bring to this whole forum, or at least to officially introduce himself and join in the conversation a little bit. 

Your completely right, Lucid dreaming is such a new phenomena at least, main stream as it is getting, that there isn't a lot of "official" science backing many aspects of it and most terms and such involved are made by the current discovers or creators. I would compare this to Albert Einstein's early theories of Quantum Physics, compared to someone like Niels Bohr's theories in the early investigation of it all... They both believed in the same things, the same basic principles, but not only used different terms to explain it but also had different Ideas surrounding it. We are all investigating the same things here and since so much of this is newly being discovered (rcs, ideas, theories) we can't say that one is more correct than the other until they are tested thoroughly. In the above philosophy, you can see why it would be perfectly normal that there are so many different terms.. I have never communicated with the guy but I respect what I know of him and he seems genuine to me. Who should fault the guy for trying to earn an income from things he is working hard to not only develop but to also discover in new ways. Many of his techniques I have never seen on any forum, therefore they are his. I think this would be the same as saying Dr Stephen Laberge does not deserve the money from writing his books, after all, he did pick up the whole concept and early science of lucid dreaming from others before him..

Before I get flamed I am not comparing Nicholas Newport to Einstein and I am not saying that every method he talks about are methods he discovered, but I am saying that he is a pioneer among all of us pioneers and that many of his methods were obviously developed by him. So who is to say that if he is working with lucid dreaming, developing new methods, and continuing to try to develop new methods/techniques that he doesn't also deserve to earn a living from the time invested personally in this?

I personally believe we are all Pioneers in Lucid dreaming and lucid dreaming techniques. It is from these forums that new genius ideas arrive into the "mainstream" and begin to take life allowing many others to lucid dream using these ideas... we, as a collection, are growing lucid dreaming and its advancement. I praise Nicholas Newport for what he has brought to the lucid dreaming community and I praise everyone of us for coming here every day and offering new ideas and altering current ones to work better.

----------


## atkins513

> Oh and another thing people voting that he isn't knowledgeable when he has had thousands of lucid dreams and OBE's?



Well, I think people should watch the entire video series first before voting for one, and for 2, anyone can claim to have had thousands, but I believe him because he is knowledgeable and I have every reason to believe him as much as any other "top ld'er" on this forum. Know what i mean? This is kind of an honor system here lol

Not to mention, there isn't many votes yet, and I left this poll open indefinitely. So we shall see what people think once its populated.

----------


## mcwillis

> This is kind of an honor system here lol



That's true in every facet of life on Earth.  The big boys and girls have always ruled the playground.

----------


## mcwillis

Atkins,

I am putting together and induction method that I suspect will generate multiple lucid dreams every night.  The induction method will only need to be performed once and will mean no more dream journals, reality checks, mnemonics, in fact no further action will be needed and yet the practitioner will have lucid dreams every night for the rest of their lives.  I must get the finer points right before I test my method which I am 90% certain will work.  Now I know that most people reading this will think it is absolute horseshit and I will be attacked vehemently for even suggesting such an extremely powerful induction method could be possible.  I will know what it feels like to be in Nick's shoes...

----------


## atkins513

im gonna pm you..

----------


## mcwillis

> I emailed him through the website and asked him if he would mind coming by and joining this thread. I told him I personally think he has a lot to bring to this whole forum, or at least to officially introduce himself and join in the conversation a little bit. 
> 
> Your completely right, Lucid dreaming is such a new phenomena at least, main stream as it is getting, that there isn't a lot of "official" science backing many aspects of it and most terms and such involved are made by the current discovers or creators. I would compare this to Albert Einstein's early theories of Quantum Physics, compared to someone like Niels Bohr's theories in the early investigation of it all... They both believed in the same things, the same basic principles, but not only used different terms to explain it but also had different Ideas surrounding it. We are all investigating the same things here and since so much of this is newly being discovered (rcs, ideas, theories) we can't say that one is more correct than the other until they are tested thoroughly. In the above philosophy, you can see why it would be perfectly normal that there are so many different terms.. I have never communicated with the guy but I respect what I know of him and he seems genuine to me. Who should fault the guy for trying to earn an income from things he is working hard to not only develop but to also discover in new ways. Many of his techniques I have never seen on any forum, therefore they are his. I think this would be the same as saying Dr Stephen Laberge does not deserve the money from writing his books, after all, he did pick up the whole concept and early science of lucid dreaming from others before him..
> 
> Before I get flamed I am not comparing Nicholas Newport to Einstein and I am not saying that every method he talks about are methods he discovered, but I am saying that he is a pioneer among all of us pioneers and that many of his methods were obviously developed by him. So who is to say that if he is working with lucid dreaming, developing new methods, and continuing to try to develop new methods/techniques that he doesn't also deserve to earn a living from the time invested personally in this?
> 
> I personally believe we are all Pioneers in Lucid dreaming and lucid dreaming techniques. It is from these forums that new genius ideas arrive into the "mainstream" and begin to take life allowing many others to lucid dream using these ideas... we, as a collection, are growing lucid dreaming and its advancement. I praise Nicholas Newport for what he has brought to the lucid dreaming community and I praise everyone of us for coming here every day and offering new ideas and altering current ones to work better.



Absolutely fantastic post.  The best one I think I have ever read here.

----------


## atkins513

> Absolutely fantastic post.  The best one I think I have ever read here.



Thanks, Its from the heart  :smiley:  lol

----------


## Hukif

I do think he is on this solely for selling, he might look nice, but thats something anyone who knows how to sell stuff does. For one, for someone so interested in LDing and OBE, there is no need to create new names, as before even making the videos, he should have browsed the internet and know the terms people normally use, so no need to confuse people by using two different names for the same thing, right?

I don't doubt he has knowledge on the subject, but the way its portrayed is... well, yeah. After all, his technique is very similar to the one of Jeff. Anyway, different techniques work for different people, so as long as it works for some, and people aren't blinded into buying stuff (That should be free, anyway) they don't need to, all is ok.

----------


## nina

He wants your money. That's it. Make sure this thread doesn't become an advertisement for this guy, or it WILL be closed and removed.

Also, this thread will never be stickied, so don't bother asking.

----------


## mcwillis

> He wants your money. That's it. Make sure this thread doesn't become an advertisement for this guy, or it WILL be closed and removed.
> 
> Also, this thread will never be stickied, so don't bother asking.



The quickest WILD he has had from a WBTB is 15 God damn seconds after getting into bed using sleep breathing.  Can you do that?  I doubt it.  So what about the money grabbing google advertisements at the top of the forum for lucid dreaming products which are a waste of money?  I understand server bandwidth has to be paid for but it rings of bullshit double standards which you clearly have as a moderator.  Where is the large donation button instead of lucid dreaming money grabbing advertisements.  I would happily pay a subscription here.  I will always have more respect for him than I ever will have for you.  He pays for his forum bandwidth to help US!!!

----------


## atkins513

This site does seem to have scream bais towards the lucidology program since I have been here (almost a year) and I have never understood why. Not only that but to threaten to remove a thread because of a topic that may or may not offer some competition to this site, yet still offers free video tutorials (the entire first series) that actually do work and help (I currently use many of the methods w success) . Not only this but I never said anyone should buy the 2nd series or recommended it as the first series has plenty of excellent information to get anyone started.

This site is starting to look more communist by the day when a representative of the site threatens to close a topic and remove it, yet the same representative or any other mod from the site never cared to complain or remove a thread that openly bashed the same topic lol..

Aquanina, with all due respect, this thread was started as an offset to the same topic that had been ridiculously started in a biased fashion. This thread was started so anyone could watch the free videos for themselves and hopefully make use of the many techniques never discussed here in this forum, in any fashion, nor has there been a similar technique anywhere here.. yet these techniques work flawlessly for so many.. in face, we can stop discussing Nicholas Newport, and start discussing the methods. I will be happy to start posting each method one by one and discussing whether as to anyone has yet tried it or used it, without mentioning lucidology or Nicholas Newport.

I know personally had it not been for the translucent eyelids effect he describes, I would have missed out on many 10's of wilds because this is the first thing I realize, otherwise I would have thought I was waking up and couldn't keep my eyes closed for some reason.. 

So if you guys hate Nicholas Newport so bad, and Lucidology, lets start this discussion new right here about the methods and not the man.

----------


## mcwillis

Ive calmed down a bit now.  I don't like getting angry.  I have paid for my subscription as I am extremely grateful for this place.

His V-WILD techniques are light years above most of the information on this forum, no wonder it took four years of research to put a comprehensive course together.  Compensation for that work is an honest exchange for goods and services exchanged, i.e. money.

----------


## Hukif

Uh, no it isn't, I have seen his videos and I have seen info just as good as his V-WILD technique here, for example, the tut Naiya did is awesome for WILD, just as the one of Jeff, and both describe very similar things to his video. I have had WILDs in less than 10 seconds, but that doesn't means I'm a WILD master, now does it? Don't know why people want to title themselves masters anyway, I don't like that.

Also, donations, don't know why people want to make money off LDing, if someone is grateful, they can donate, simple as that. And I see huge bias in favor of newport in this thread too, the only difference is at which side the bias is standing, but yeah, threatening to close the thread wasn't a very good idea, but then you should know that its against the rules to link to certain sites in the public section.

----------


## atkins513

The purpose of this post was not to advertise for Nicholas Newport but to discuss the methods of the videos. We can restart this thread simply discussing those methods if that is the only option, but if many of those methods were created by this guy, or altered to make them better, why steal credit from him? See what I mean? 

*I started this thread to discuss many methods which I have never seen here but work so well. I started this thread to kick off a legitimate discussion of these methods and to bring them to this community. I started this thread because so many people come across the video series in  their search of learning to lucid dream and it would be wise to also discuss the methods put forth in order to avoid confusion.*

*I did not start this thread as an advertisement to sales for Nicholas Newport or the lucidology series.* I also did not link any sites in this forum, I did however embed a free video series, but that series does advertise itself which I understand the comment. lol

*Can we all start fresh from this point on Discussing the methods therein as the methods themselves are not copyrighted and are completely free for discussion by any community, including this one.*  :smiley:

----------


## dreamsickle

I think I'm going to have to take everything you two say with a grain of salt.

His videos were my first introduction to the WILD method and I found them to be intentionally confusing in order to get me to buy his 102 series.

----------


## mcwillis

> *Can we all start fresh from this point on Discussing the methods therein as the methods themselves are not copyrighted and are completely free for discussion by any community, including this one.*



Yes let's discuss the *FREE* techniques.  As I have said before the lucid timer in video 7 is excellent.  He started off with a cooking timer in his hand experimenting with different timings.  Now that is dedication!!  The flash timer must have taken some time to put together as well.  I started off with the recommended four minute timer base.  The beeps from my amp and speakers weren't enough to wake me so I made a contraption to have a speaker hover a few inches above my ear as I sleep on my side generally.  That worked perfectly but unfortunately I kept moving.  So...  I fired up my music sequencer and made my own custom two tone alarm to wake me and embedded a recording of myself saying, "Dont move"  The alarm call I set for 10 seconds.  It worked perfectly.  It woke me every time and I didn't move.  I left a 60 minute gap at the beginning of my custom MP3 track to allow me to fall asleep and then the alarm went off once, then four minutes later, then 8 minutes after that, then 4 minutes, then 12 minutes, then 16, then 20 and finally 20 minutes after that one.  As Nick said if I was to dream in either 20 minute period the process of hypnotic fractionation would kick in and my mind would begin to awaken without me physically waking up.  It was so easy to realise I was in a dream.  Fantastic and for* FREE*

----------


## mcwillis

> I think I'm going to have to take everything you two say with a grain of salt.
> 
> His videos were my first introduction to the WILD method and I found them to be intentionally confusing in order to get me to buy his 102 series.



I didn't find them confusing at all.  He explains everything in perfect English.  I followed his instructions and got excellent results as my last timer post reveals.  He clearly knew what he was talking about from experience so I wanted to learn more and I have, a lot more  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

> Im referring to lucidology 102, are you?



I'm referring to the free videos, but V-WILD isn't alien here and there are great threads about it, technically, you are discrediting those threads, but I guess thats because you were angry <.<





> Nick regularly has traditional WILD's in a matter of a few minutes.  He doesn't proclaim himself to be a master.  The video which is the bridge between the free 101 and paid 102 course is 72 minutes long and that is before the course starts.  Why because there is a lot of background info to absorb.



iadr can have up to 10 WILDs in a single day, that doesn't means he will start selling his technique... and newport also adds unnecessary info, not just background info, but that isn't the point, the point is making profit off LDing.





> Atkins and I have respect for him because he has a vast amount of knowledge that isn't discussed here and we want to discuss it.



Yeah, respect is one thing, but it is another thing to have bias in favor and start discrediting others because of it, because that knowledge IS discussed here, you guys didn't read the whole lucidiology thread, did you? There is a good amount of disussion on the actual techniques as the pages progress, and the only problem people have is with fake info and making a profit off LDing.





> That was completely undemocratic to threaten to close the thread down.  I have seen multiple threads of people linking to paid products.  Even members here linking to their own commercial lucid dreaming websites.  Are those threads closed down.  No, because there isn't enough moderation here for a forum of this size.



Which is why people should use the report button <.<

Also, it is confusing for a lot of people, if you didn't find it confusing then great, but that isn't universal. 

Anyway, since atkins wants discussion on the technique, I won't be discussing this again, if anyone wants to reply, do so using PM.

----------


## atkins513

> Yes let's discuss the *FREE* techniques.  As I have said before the lucid timer in video 7 is excellent.  He started off with a cooking timer in his hand experimenting with different timings.  Now that is dedication!!  The flash timer must have taken some time to put together as well.  I started off with the recommended four minute timer base.  The beeps from my amp and speakers weren't enough to wake me so I made a contraption to have a speaker hover a few inches above my ear as I sleep on my side generally.  That worked perfectly but unfortunately I kept moving.  So...  I fired up my music sequencer and made my own custom two tone alarm to wake me and embedded a recording of myself saying, "Dont move"  The alarm call I set for 10 seconds.  It worked perfectly.  It woke me every time and I didn't move.  I left a 60 minute gap at the beginning of my custom MP3 track to allow me to fall asleep and then the alarm went off once, then four minutes later, then 8 minutes after that, then 4 minutes, then 12 minutes, then 16, then 20 and finally 20 minutes after that one.  As Nick said if I was to dream in either 20 minute period the process of hypnotic fractionation would kick in and my mind would begin to awaken without me physically waking up.  It was so easy to realise I was in a dream.  Fantastic and for* FREE*



This is excellent. The very first time I used the timer method, I got a DILD, then a DEILD. The next day I used the timer again, I got a 3 DEILDS, and then 1 WILD, because it took me much longer to go back to sleep and it turned into a wild.. it was incredible.... I have only ever used the RAMP 4. Have you ever used any other ramp setting?

I also have thought many times about making a custom MP3 that said "do not move" "do not move" and slowly fades in louder and louder for about 30 seconds, because not moving is not usually the first thing on your mind lol

----------


## mcwillis

> This is excellent. The very first time I used the timer method, I got a DILD, then a DEILD. The next day I used the timer again, I got a 3 DEILDS, and then 1 WILD, because it took me much longer to go back to sleep and it turned into a wild.. it was incredible.... I have only ever used the RAMP 4. Have you ever used any other ramp setting?
> 
> I also have thought many times about making a custom MP3 that said "do not move" "do not move" and slowly fades in louder and louder for about 30 seconds, because not moving is not usually the first thing on your mind lol



Excellent results Atkins.  We both used the free timer and we both had a lucid dream on the first day of use and this thread is being threatened with removal?  I thought that if I made a two track MP3 of an alarm mixed in with my voice saying "Don't move" would work well and it did.  Good idea to fade the track in that you have there.  I kept mine short to ten seconds.  Long enough to definately wake me up and short enough to allow me to fall back to sleep.

----------


## mcwillis

> I'm referring to the free videos, but V-WILD isn't alien here and there are great threads about it, technically, you are discrediting those threads, but I guess thats because you were angry



As I have already said Nick's V-WILD techniques are light years above anything on this forum.  They are awesome.  I was angry because me and Atkins have had excellent results on the first day of use of Nick's free info and a mod is threatening to remove the thread.  I now feel sad instead of angry.





> iadr can have up to 10 WILDs in a single day, that doesn't means he will start selling his technique...



That is iadr's choice and if he had a great website selling techniques to enable me to have awesome WILD's in a short space of time I would buy them.  I have spent over a thousand pounds on ebooks and courses for meditation, lucid dreaming and other mind altering techniques in the last year.  The best of which is, 'Frontal Lobes Supercharge'.  If the internet didn't exist would you begrudge paying for every lucid dreaming book that is available in book shops, well would you?  I wouldn't because I understand what money is, value that represents an exchange of goods or services.  Nick has goods that aren't discussed here and I am very happy to give hime money for his extensive reseach which he gives a money back guarantee for.





> Yeah, respect is one thing, but it is another thing to have bias in favor and start discrediting others because of it, because that knowledge IS discussed here, you guys didn't read the whole lucidiology thread, did you?



Yes I have read it actually and there is far more negative bias.  Atkins rightly wants to discuss the methods rather than them being attacked because Nick's 2nd course is a paid course.  Which is in my opinion worthy of being charged for as a great deal of time and effort went into creating the course.  





> Also, it is confusing for a lot of people, if you didn't find it confusing then great, but that isn't universal.



Me and Atkins had excellent results the first time, we didn't find it confusing.

----------


## mcwillis

The jaw stretching exercise is fascinating.  I didn't realise just how much tension there really is in the jaw.  It felt odd using it the first time and I thought I knew a lot about relaxation techniques but I didn't need it as I can relax quickly and deeply.  That little trick of lying on the floor is a great one too.  It really works if I wake up in a negative mindset as the vast majority of us do from time to time.  It's great for clearing one's mind as one does feel really grateful to be back in bed and that really helps with the relaxation process.  If I get up for 5 minutes it usually takes me between three quarters to an hour to get to sleep so this one has come in handy if Im not mentally relaxed in the morning.

----------


## atkins513

Alright. We all have good points in pros and cons. Lets forget Nicholas Newport and Lucidology and instead discuss the methods. This would be good  :smiley: 

Has anyone ever tried ramp settings besides Ramp 4?

----------


## atkins513

> The jaw stretching exercise is fascinating.  I didn't realise just how much tension there really is in the jaw.  It felt odd using it the first time and I thought I knew a lot about relaxation techniques but I didn't need it as I can relax quickly and deeply.  That little trick of lying on the floor is a great one too.  It really works if I wake up in a negative mindset as the vast majority of us do from time to time.  It's great for clearing one's mind as one does feel really grateful to be back in bed and that really helps with the relaxation process.  If I get up for 5 minutes it usually takes me between three quarters to an hour to get to sleep so this one has come in handy if Im not mentally relaxed in the morning.



Haha. Yes, laying on the floor, especially a hard floor for like 10 minutes before attempting to wild was an amazing technique.. My body thanked me graciously with a very fast SP experience and resulting wild... that was awesome.. Have You ever experienced the Translucent Eyelids Effect when wilding? This is usually when I am laying there with my eyes closed and suddenly I realize im looking at the wall or ceiling.. and i know its lucid time without even rc'ing lol

----------


## mcwillis

As I found the flash timer hard to wake up to I should have followed his instructions and used the 3 minute ramp timer base.  I had the flash timer on my laptop hooked up to a large amp and it should have worked but the beeps weren't strong enough to wake me.  I knew that I should have tried the 3 minute setting but because I can be an arrogant so and so sometimes I thought I would go one better and make up my own alarm system to ensure that the 4 minute ramp would work, and it did lol

----------


## mcwillis

> Haha. Yes, laying on the floor, especially a hard floor for like 10 minutes before attempting to wild was an amazing technique.. My body thanked me graciously with a very fast SP experience and resulting wild... that was awesome.. Have You ever experienced the Translucent Eyelids Effect when wilding? This is usually when I am laying there with my eyes closed and suddenly I realize im looking at the wall or ceiling.. and i know its lucid time without even rc'ing lol



It really is uncomfortable but it does the trick.  No I haven't had the translucent eyelids effect but I have experienced my dreambody eyelids closing by themselves which he explains in his 2nd course.  It used to really freak me out until he described what was going on.

----------


## mcwillis

With regards to the eyelids phenomena I disagree with his prying technique if one has blindness.  I much prefer Michael Raduga's method for curing blindness.

----------


## mcwillis

Many years ago I used to sell the Encyclopaedia Brittanica when it was in book form.  The most prestigious books after the Holy books of the great living religions of the world.  Believe me that was extremely tough to sell.  I used to work 90 hours a week just to pay my rent and be able to eat.  I had no spare time, I worked and slept just to survive.  I work very hard for my money and my passion is lucid dreaming and expanding my mind.  If learning sometimes requires a large loss of money (£1000 I mentioned earlier) to extend my passion of expanding my mind then that is what I will do.  In this modern computer age people are losing their backbone and often wanting things for no effort or exchange for work done.

Like Atkins said lets keep it on topic and stop slagging off Nick for his selling.

----------


## atkins513

> With regards to the eyelids phenomena I disagree with his prying technique if one has blindness.  I much prefer Michael Raduga's method for curing blindness.



I've never had exit blindness but that method did sound somewhat strange.. prying your eyes open lol.. 

I would like to make a full list of all the methods from L101 so we can pick and choose which ones to discuss and how they work, would you help me Mcwillis?

----------


## mcwillis

There is a lot of information in those videos and I had to take copious notes to digest it properly.  He talks quickly.  That is why I think people found it confusing.  I was supposed to have a day off today but had to work so I have catch up to do but yea later on a collation would be a good idea.

----------


## EbbTide000

Bear with me cos I'm not off-topic

I don't lucid dream or OBE.  I "HIPNAGOG". Two nights ago this happened:

I was trying to relax to attempt a Lucid dream or OBE a couple of nights ago but my body was stiff and achy with low grade pain due to a chronic medical condition. I got miserable. Then I got thinking about a technique that guy called gig tried to share with me, years ago, on saltcube.

He said, carefully, create a double and transfer your consciousness into it. He said, sit in front of a full length mirror and with honesty, look at every detail of your face .. etc.

I did it a few times but I didn't like the ugly-mug staring back at me, so I quit.

I was laying there in pain a couple of nights a go thinking about that Lucid-dream/OBE technique. Then strong thoughts came to me. "Focus Debbie, try".

So I imagined standing, naked, beside my bed and I tried to dance. Then, for a second or two I was, subtly, in a replica of my stiff, achy, 51 year old body, clumsily moving my arms and hips trying to dance.

Then, surprisingly, I was in a younger, sexier, much more comfortable, female body, dancing, (for a second).

Then, cheekily-surprisingly, I was in a a young, strong, naked, male body. While dancing I wrapped my arms around my manly chest to cuddle me. I enjoyed my male sent and cheked out my "package" all the while dancing (for a second).

Then, for a second, I was a ecstatic flamingo. I was running on water with my mate.

Ok

To the point.

I've been trying to Astral Travel, (OBE/LucidDream) since I was 10. My mum was into Losing Rampa, when I was 10. I am now 52.

 I finally had one OBE when I was 35 where I was trying to get out of my body, AND DID. I went to physical (real) places in real time then walked home to my body to get back in (almost). And I have had 2 Lucid dreams since finding saltcube and other sites in March 2008. I consciously got out, knew that my body was in bed through-out, did stuff and woke up with out consciously returning. That, to me, means it wasn't an OBE. Also, I call them 2, LDs cos impossible things happened in them.

Ummmm

What am I trying to say?

Well, I told Nicholas Newport that maybe there are different "species" of dreamers. Different species, as different as birds and horses, blue Wales and goldfish, elephants and mice ... ect.  Some species of dreamer may never, or hardly ever LD or OBE but are none-the-less powerful dreamers.

I am probably a different spiecie of dreamer. My way of dreaming may be through dream snippets and hipnagogs.

Nick's work is not easy to drink. It is not light fizzy lemonade. It is thick-concentrated stuff. Perhaps cos it was put together by a desperate insomniac. A man who ploughed through tons of pages of other peoples work searching to find a cure for his inability to find sweet repose.

He went deep into LD and OBE.

I can't think of what else to say for now.

----------


## mcwillis

That is bizarre.  I don't know why but last night I followed my intuition and imagined I was lying facing my real body and examining my face in detail.  I did this for a few minutes thinking that it may somehow have an interesting effect just like you have been describing.  Then behind my closed eyelids I saw what I can only describe as a spacescape.  It was like space with lots of stars and there was an incredible 3D depth to it.  I have asked Nick about this and he thinks the stars could be the dream portals he talks about that start off as points of light and if one zooms into them they become literally like doorways to a dream location.  I zoomed but the spacescape faded.  Im definately going to be looking for that saltcube post.  Thanks.

----------


## atkins513

*Breaking The Entire Cycle In Case Of Desire To Escape*

This was said to be the 100 percent foolproof method for breaking SP, including exiting Lucid Dreams and False Awakenings.
You interrupt your sleep breathing and introduce an abnormal breathing rhythm such as taking Long Deep Breaths Over and Over.
This is said to work because the body realized that the sleeping process may have been interrupted and exits all sleep stages to keep you from waking up and being completely frozen by SP.

---
Personally this has worked for me every time I have used it, including one time as a test for the method itself. This does in fact seem to be
dead on the money for a quick an easy way to exit false awakenings, sleep paralysis, and dreaming entirely.

Anybody else have experience with this?

----------


## luffy28

I tried it and the techniques sounded good but they didn't work for me. How did you make it work for you ? And do they have an online timer or is it a downloadable timer ?

----------


## atkins513

I have the downloadable timer. What do you mean you tried it? What is it lol... you tried the timer method? You tried breaking SP? what did you try lol

----------


## Hukif

> *Breaking The Entire Cycle In Case Of Desire To Escape*
> 
> This was said to be the 100 percent foolproof method for breaking SP, including exiting Lucid Dreams and False Awakenings.
> You interrupt your sleep breathing and introduce an abnormal breathing rhythm such as taking Long Deep Breaths Over and Over.
> This is said to work because the body realized that the sleeping process may have been interrupted and exits all sleep stages to keep you from waking up and being completely frozen by SP.
> 
> ---
> Personally this has worked for me every time I have used it, including one time as a test for the method itself. This does in fact seem to be
> dead on the money for a quick an easy way to exit false awakenings, sleep paralysis, and dreaming entirely.
> ...



I tried this, and it didn't work, though I tried it for a different reason, was doing a dream experiment, but since I didn't have in mind waking up, guess it didn't wake me up.

----------


## atkins513

The original author said it took 10-15 seconds of drastically changing your breathing pattern but other than working for me I don't know how it will work for others..  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Well, I bet thinking about staying in the dream to check the results isn't going to help any, either lol
Wonder if I have that dream journaled... one way or the other, always worth give it a shot in a nightmare.

----------


## luffy28

> I have the downloadable timer. What do you mean you tried it? What is it lol... you tried the timer method? You tried breaking SP? what did you try lol



I tried to take a nap and tried the position of going to sleep on my side, then turning on my back and putting my hands up. It's called the stop drop and roll sleep command.

----------


## mcwillis

> Well, I bet thinking about staying in the dream to check the results isn't going to help any, either lol
> Wonder if I have that dream journaled... one way or the other, always worth give it a shot in a nightmare.



Nightmares generally lead to a lucid for me  :smiley: 

My audio recorder has arrived from Japan so I am going to record my sleep breathing pattern.  It didn't come with a micro usb lead so I can't look at an audio analysis but I will make do.

----------


## atkins513

> Nightmares generally lead to a lucid for me 
> 
> My audio recorder has arrived from Japan so I am going to record my sleep breathing pattern.  It didn't come with a micro usb lead so I can't look at an audio analysis but I will make do.




This is something I have wanted to do but have not done yet, but I have noticed when attempting sleep breathing that I did black out many times and remember nothing but dreaming then waking up lol... this could be something very useful for the arsenal once perfected.

----------


## mcwillis

Nick especially likes this technique, he says it induces complete sleep paralysis better than anything else and very quickly.  He says it is hard to pull of as you have to get the nuances of the breath exactly spot on.

----------


## mcwillis

> I tried to take a nap and tried the position of going to sleep on my side, then turning on my back and putting my hands up. It's called the stop drop and roll sleep command.



From what you have written you have done it back to front.  Is that how you did it?  If so then that would probably be why it didn't work.  Remember it is just a method to induce relaxation quickly.

----------


## luffy28

I thought that it was for lucid dreaming.

----------


## mcwillis

> I thought that it was for lucid dreaming.



It is, by the WILD method.  Being able to relax beforehand is helpful.

----------


## EbbTide000

From post 43

About middle of post:

***Then, for a second, I was a ecstatic flamingo. I was running on water with my mate.

Ok

To the point.***

I was a flamingo but I was doing what these two birds are doing near the end of this YouTube:

A spectacular display of the courtship ritual by Clark's Grebe in Oregon, US. Shown on the BBC documentary Life narrated by Sir David Attenborough. All rights belong to the BBC.

YouTube - Life - Clark's Grebe: The Courtship Dance - BBC One
(2:54) 108,547 views

Transcript:

David Attenborough says

When birds come together to breed and before they commit to one another they will often perform the most remarkable displays. One of the most enchanting happens here on the lakes of Orangan.

Clarks Grebes mate for life.

But, the female must test her parteners continuing commitment and she does this  by inviting her to join her in a ritualised dance. 

To strengthen their bond he offers her a gift.

Now, with eyes only for one another the faithful pair reach the climax of their dance (at 2:01 of this YouTube they do what I did in my hipnagog when I was a flamingo).

From post 43

About middle of post:

***Then, for a second, I was a ecstatic flamingo. I was running on water with my mate.

Ok

To the point.***

*There is great depth and scope in Nickolas Newports work.*

----------


## atkins513

> From post 43
> 
> About middle of post:
> 
> ***Then, for a second, I was a ecstatic flamingo. I was running on water with my mate.
> 
> Ok
> 
> To the point.***
> ...



Debra, Pretty Please try to stay mostly on topic... You write a huge post off topic, then the last 2 sentences say something about *the topic*.
Try to stick with us  :smiley: 

Debra, which methods of Lucidology have you used personally or experienced?

----------


## EbbTide000

Atkins513

Thanx

I got 101 in two down-loads long before it was put on YouTube. So I am now searching my (original) 17 minute and 37 minute down loads. Then I will find where it is on the YouTubes so others can find it too.

Although I tried and tried from the age of 10 I only got one true (Lobsang Rampa type) Out of Body Experience so far in my life. I was 35 when it final happened and back then I hoped it was a breakthrough and I would start, finally, having lots.

But it was a one-off.

I read lots, in my day, but when I watched one of the downloads, when they first came out, I got excited cos what happened, 16 years ago, started with me "casually" and instinctively" doing, "The Cork-Screw" exit.

I never heard or read about it before but I told, those who listen, 16 years ago, about my real OBE that started (for me) in an embarrassing way.

I'll be back when I got my shit together.

----------


## EbbTide000

O My God, O My God, O My God.

I Found It, I Found It, I Found it.

I have been carefully watching my old, original downloads and feeling increasingly disappointed that it might be a 102 thing and not a 101 thing.

But here it is:

 Starts at (14.05) of my 37.14 minute original 101 download.

It reads:

The second trick to convert paralysis to a lucid dream is to use a safety-cap exit method.

You use the feeling of a force to press dream body down and then twist it so you can tell your physical body from your dream body.

(...)

We can use this to complete the separation process, (...)

(...)

However, it can still be hard to tell which is your dream body and which is your physical body. To address this create the feeling of a force that slowly turns you around on an axis and passes through your belly button so your head rotates to where your feet are and vise-versa. 

Once you've rotated around180 degrees it's very easy to tell which is you physical body and which is your dream body.

Later he says:

For some reason certain lucid dream environments are more restrictive than others which makes walking through walls impossible. But even if you find certain things are impossible there are always other things you can try.

For instance, if you open a door to go outside you may find that things shift to a completely different world so that might be a good place to start exploring.

Ok guys, it is past midnight here and I wanna sleep. I'll tell you how my one and only OBE started, 16 years ago, tomorrow.

----------


## EbbTide000

It was hot and I laydown, naked, on my mattress, on the floor. Then I opened my eyes and did something peculiar. I thought it was peculiar while I was doing it but kept doing it anyway.

I put left leg out from the mattress onto to floor then pulled my right leg and body over to my left leg. I kept doing this till I had done a 180. I ended up with my head where my feet had been.

I thought to my self, "opening and closing my legs like this is rude, I'm glad no one can see me or I would feel embarrassed".

When I had clumsily, swizeled my self around I rolled onto my elbow and was putting a tape into my old tape recorder to listen to some music. Then a new, silver, taperecorder was sliding across the floor towards me.

I looked at it and said out loud,

"That's impossible, I'm dreaming"

And so began my first ever OBE.

So now you guys know why I am so taken with Nick Newport's work.

It ain't no good you spouting about it all being, .... what ever you call it ... 

I instinctively did the safety-cap exit and later went through a door and ended up in a real place in England. Then my doppleganger danced into me and I was back in a real place here in Australia, close to where my sleeping body was.

Later still I made up my mind to walk down real streets to get back into my real, sleeping body.

Unfortunately that didn't happen cos two doggies came bounding out of a yard to bite me and I woke up before I got home.

That was 16 years ago.

----------


## atkins513

Thats a pretty incredible thing that happened to you... The method you used is very peculiar lol.. I wouldn't count on it working again considering sleep paralysis is only supposed to occur after remaining completely an absolutely motionless until the body has fallen asleep. Have you tried any of the orthodox and up to date methods of inducing Lucid Dreaming/OBE?

----------


## mcwillis

I think she is describing the trick he says of going to sleep in the opposite direction in bed than normal when attempting a WILD or OBE.  I don't think she is describing her gymnastics as such, but I may be wrong.

----------


## EbbTide000

Just woke up, It's 7:40 am here, Atkins.

Thanx for replying

I want to practice Nick's methods but don't (hardly).

What's a dream giude?

----------


## atkins513

umm thats a much longer topic. search the forums for dreamguide, its off topic for this post. You can watch the videos at the top to learn his methods. they are all posted.

----------


## EbbTide000

U R tooo strict about staying "on-topic" Atkins.

I just remembered about the induction method I used 16 years ago that triggered that incredible OBE.

In my mind I was watching a big black rat running up a black pole, sliding half way down then running to the top again. He, the rat, did this over and over and over. When I breathed-in he went up. When I breathed-out he slid (in a spiral motion), down.

----------


## atkins513

Well the reason I am "strict" haha, about staying on topic is because we need to stick with this discussion as it was posted for the methods of Lucidology. I can explain things like dream guides until I am blue in the face but there are entire topics that explain these in great detail. The topic of this post and the reason for it is discussing lucidology and the effectiveness of the methods. 

Black cat running up and sliding down a pole huh? That sounds like a V-Wild to me. Vild, or Visualization induced lucid dream, and it is one of the techniques allowed to be discussed here  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

The origin if that "rat and pole" visualization was a story.

A guy finds a technique (or something) to conjure-up a Genie (or something). The Genie is real polite and gracious and says, "your wish is my command".

The conjurer is delighted and gives his Genie a task.

The next morning and every morning the genie appears demanding to be given a task.

The frazzled conjurer runs out of desires and tries to give the Genie tasks that will get rid of the Genie or at least keep the Genie busy for longer than a day. But every sunrise the genie is there saying, "gimme sumut to do master".

In despair the conjurer seeks a Buddha, (or someone) and begs him to unconjure the Genie. The Buddha explains that, that is impossible.

The Buddha explains that the Genie must be given tasks eternally.

The conjurer goes away and tries harder to satisfy the Genie's endless addiction to tasks. But he is soon back at the feet of the master, surrendered, and begging for a way to get peace from the eternally demanding Genie.

The Buddha tells him the "secret".

He says, "tell the Genie to build a high pole. Then tell the Genie to climb to the top of the pole. Then tell him to slide half way down the pole.and to do that task till you call for him.

The conjurer followed those instruction and the Genie and the conjurer lived happily ever after.

----------


## EbbTide000

Atkins

It was/~is 11pm 25 Jan 2011 here now and I just visited each YouTube bid on Nick's YouTube site. View stats are as follows:

2=92;346
3=67,845
5=39,651
6=97,589
7=38,315
8=23,400
9=14,469
10=32,618
12=51,980

I did this so U & I can seen how many folk view these vids in 24 hours then a week then a month. I did this with just one vid months ago and it went up more than 250 in less than 24 hours. Many YouTube folk (LIKE ME) know how to pirate Any YouTube they want so those views are by folk who don't know how to pirate.

Nick don't need DreamViews approval, he is doing swimmingly without it (hehehehahaha).

----------


## mcwillis

> U R tooo strict about staying "on-topic" Atkins.



He has to be as this thread has been threatened with destruction.

----------


## EbbTide000

Atkins

It was/~is 11pm 25 Jan 2011 here now and I just visited each YouTube bid on Nick's YouTube site. View stats are as follows:

It is less than 12 hours later and this is how much the views of each vid has increased. Part 6 and part 7 got over 300 views in less than 12 hours.

2=92;346 +12hrs(+114)
3=67,845 +12(+81)
5=39,651 +12(+47)
6=97,589 +12(+337)
7=38,315 +12(+374)
8=23,400 +12(32)
9=14,469 +12(11)
10=32,618 +12(38)
12=51,980 +12(57)

I did this so U & I can seen how many folk view these vids in 24 hours then a week then a month.

----------


## EbbTide000

1 Hi Dream Viewers

This is the transcript of number 7 on the list (without the car salesman stuff). I picked number 7 to transcribe cos it has got the most views since yesterday 11am (my time). 

2=92;346 +12hrs(+114)
3=67,845 +12(+81)
5=39,651 +12(+47)
6=97,589 +12(+337)
*7=38,315 +12hrs (+374)*
8=23,400 +12(32)
9=14,469 +12(11)
10=32,618 +12(38)
12=51,980 +12(57) 

Lucid Dream Timer Method: (Number 7) (sorry it is not 7 it is 2 Sleep Paralysis)
Fastest Way To Have Lots Of OBEs & Lucid Dreams  
Lucidology 101

 (9:55) 92,465 views now
uploaded 11-April-2009

Nicholas Newport says:

(0:08) 
Hi this is Nicholas Newport and welcome to Lucidology 101: How To Trick Your Body into Falling Asleep to quickly start  have lots of OBEs and Lucid dreams without using any Visualizations.

If your new to OBEs and Lucid dreams and your wondering, Where so you get started?

The best starting point is Waking Sleep Paralysis.

With Waking Sleep Paralysis you can access your subconscious without having to use any Visualizations at all. And that cuts down on your learning curve, big time. This is why Waking Sleep Paralysis is really *the holy grail for new OBEers and thats what we are going to cover in part 2.

*{oh, Bum! I begun transcribing the wrong one. Oh well, Im all ready into it so I will complete it then do the one most people on YouTube are viewing, part 7}* 

*{this is part 2 with 92;346 total views since April 2009 and 114 new view since yesterday}*

*{2=92;346 +12hrs(+114)}*

(0:43)
So the question is, What is Sleep Paralysis? and How can you Use it?

Sleep Paralysis it a protection mechanism that your body uses when you fall asleep. If you were to dream you were doing something very active such as running and you werent in sleep paralysis, then you would move your limbs when you were asleep and you would wake yourself up. To prevent that from happening your body disconnects your voluntary muscle system from from your mind so you can dream all you like without waking yourself up.

Normally, you are not aware of this happening because by the time your body shuts itself down in sleep paralysis your mind is already asleep and unaware of whats happening. In other words you enter into a state of body awake mind asleep before entering body asleep, mind asleep.

The whole trick to Lucid Dreaming is to enter a subconscious focus without losing awareness.

This is how sleep paralysis does this for you.

When youre awake your brain is in whats called a beta state (1:33 complicated bit I dont want to transcribe)

(2:28)
So how do you do that?

The way youll useually become aware of sleep paralysis is that youll wake up in it and find that you cannot move or make a sound. Sleep Paralysis often feels like there is a heavy lead blanket on you. It is not that there is anything on you or that your muscles have become weaker. The feeling is because your brain has to send a stronger nerve signal than normal to get the same muscle movement. That makes it feel that youre having to overcome some kind of resistance when you move.

 This feeling, also, usually makes it feel like its harder to breathe but its actually a natural sleep process.

Sleep Paralysis happens every single time you fall asleep.

(3:03)
You may be wondering if sleep paralysis is dangerous and if there is a way to break-free.

Sleep paralysis is not dangerous because it is something that your body does every night. Pluss here is a secret safty release trick that you can use to free yourself from paralysis so you always have a back-up plan. The only way your body knows if your mind is awake is if you move. This is a problem when you are in 100% sleep paralysis which is preventing you from moving.

Luckily, paralysis is limited to your voluntary muscle sysmtem like your arms and legs. Your breathing is semi involuntary so you still have control over it even in deep paralysis. If you enter sleep paralysis and decide you want to break free and wake-up, simply change your breathing pattern to something other than the sleep breathing pattern your body is already in. 

The most effective way I have found to do this is to begin to breath slowly and deeply. After about ten to fifteen seconds your body will notice the change and bring you out of sleep paralysis. Not everything is 100% reliable in lucid dreaming, but this, has worked for me every single time.

(4:00)
A very few people have reported that they woke-up in sleep paralysis and noticed that they werent breathing at all. The problem here is not paralysis itself but that they had an existing healthe condition called Sleep Apnea. Sleep Apnea basically means that you stop breathing when your asleep, so this is one of the side benefits of using sleep paralysis to have OBEs. Youll find out whether or not you have sleep apnea.

Keep in mind that there is a big difference between the normal heavy lead blanket feeling that comes with sleep paralysis verses not breathing at all. If you find you stop breathing entirely then you may have sleep apnea and should see a doctor about it. If you only feel the heavyness sensation then everything is normal.

So far weve talked about the case where you some how manage to wake-up in sleep paralysis. However, that is basically an uncontrolled and accidental process. The question is, What can You do to make it happen more consistantly? The idea is to flip the sleep order around so that instead of entering Body Awake, Mind Asleep, you enter Mind Awake, Body Asleep. When this happens youre actually aware of the process your body goes through when it falls asleep.

This is our main secret trick for doing Visualization Free lucid dreams and OBEs.

This transition is the most important skill to learn in this part of the course.

(5:18)
Why? Because when you can put your body to sleep without losing consciousness at any point, you have 100% perfectly clear dream recall. This is called a Wake Induced Lucid Dream or (WILD). It is as easy to remember what you did in a WILD as it is to remember the last fifteen or so of waking awareness.

With this method you dont have to think back through the hazy dream phase like you normally do with dreams. So what does it actually feel like to what your body fall asleep? Instead of waking up in sleep paralysis with the heavy lead blanket feeling, when you induce paralysis consciously you actually have the sensation of the heavy lead blanket being being layed on your chest. 

It often feels like it begins at your feet, comes up over your chest and ends at your head. When that process is complete your in sleep paralysis. So now how do you get this process to happen consistantly? 

(6:12)
Here is the Key:

And this one fact is so important and so critical that Im giving it a Big Fancy name, its called The Fundermental Therum of Sleep Paralysis. The Fundermental Therum of Sleep Paralysis is that when you wake-up and fall asleep without moving at all sleep paralysis becomes extreemly likely. 

And when I say without moving I mean that you wake-up and you dont move your eyes, you dont open your eyes, you dont scratch any itches, you dont move at all in any way. The idea is that your body doesnt know for sure if your mind is awake or not. If you dont give it any signals otherwise, it will assume that the mind really IS still asleep and reparalys itself.

(6:55)
The foundation skill that you need to develop this knowledge into a full blown induction is To Fall Asleep Quickly.

So 

In the next section Ill show you how you can make your body first ask for permission to fall asleep and then Ill show you can tell it, Yes, its time to fall asleep. This trick is called the Stop, Drop, and Roll command. And once you have it you will never have trouble with insomnia again and you will dramatically accelerate your OBE PROGRESS. 

(7:18 is end of lesson, the next 2 mins and 37 seconds 7:18 to 9:55 is Nicks car salesman spiel that everyone #!!*#!! HATES hahaha)

----------


## atkins513

Wow thats actually pretty useful. Do you have transcripts of all the videos in the series?

----------


## EbbTide000

> Wow thats actually pretty useful. Do you have transcripts of all the videos in the series?



No

I got here 4 and 1/2 hours ago to transcribe number 7. then realised I had accidently started transcribing number 2. but then I thought the Universe might want number 2 to read first by Dream Viewers so I continued.

I am now transcribing number 7.

Netzone Internet Cafe is very cheap. I purchased 5 hours for $10. it is usually a cheap $3 an hour. and they never charge more than $18 a day. They open at 10:30 am and close at 11 pm so if a student (or someone) has a heep to do it is very cheap.

----------


## atkins513

> No
> 
> I got here 4 and 1/2 hours ago to transcribe number 7. then realised I had accidently started transcribing number 2. but then I thought the Universe might want number 2 to read first by Dream Viewers so I continued.
> 
> I am now transcribing number 7.
> 
> Netzone Internet Cafe is very cheap. I purchased 5 hours for $10. it is usually a cheap $3 an hour. and they never charge more than $18 a day. They open at 10:30 am and close at 11 pm so if a student (or someone) has a heep to do it is very cheap.



OH. thats pretty cool.. Its unfortunate that you don't have internet at home though...
Its nice to have you in on the conversation though  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

2, Hi Dream Viewer’s

This is the transcript of number 7 on the list (without the car salesman stuff). I picked number 7 to transcribe cos it has got the most views since yesterday 11am (my time). 

2=92;346 +12hrs(+114)
3=67,845 +12(+81)
5=39,651 +12(+47)
6=97,589 +12(+337)
7=38,315 +12hrs (+374)
8=23,400 +12(32)
9=14,469 +12(11)
10=32,618 +12(38)
12=51,980 +12(57) 

Lucid Dream Timer Method: Fastest Way To Have Lots Of OBEs & Lucid Dreams - Lucidology 101 Part 7/12

(00:30)
Here in Lucidology part 7
We’ll cover The Timer Method

This is a very powerful trick that allows you to cheat and easily trigger as many OBE’s as you want.

(…)

(1:07)
So far we have learned how to put the body to sleep as fast as you can and enter a subconscious focus. You start off awake and alert and end up asleep and in a subconscious focus. (diagram)

But

What we really want looks more like this (diagram). What you want is to hover on the awake-asleep thresh hold. So you slip into a subconscious focus without losing too much awareness by slipping into a deep sleep.

(…)

You may be thinking, “Easier said than done”. Because what usually happens is when people try to do this they just fall asleep and that’s the end of it. The solution most books give is to hope that you some how magically become aware within the dream spontainiously. The idea is that by telling yourself over and over, while your awake, to become lucid, that eventually you’ll have lucid dreams just from force of habit alone.

This is possible but it is very unreliable. It takes months of practice to get this to work and even when you can do it, it’s always a matter of luck. You never know for sure if your going to have an OBE on any given night.

(…)

(2:22)
It turns out that such a secret weapon does exist. It’s called a digital cooking timer. 

The idea is to fall asleep as normal and don’t even try to stay aware. You set the timer to beep so that it wakes you up a few minutes later. By waking-up and falling asleep every few minutes, without moving, you formed a safety net so you don’t fall too deeply asleep, but instead enter a subconcious focus.

This uses a principle from hypnosis called “Fractionation”.  Hypnotic Fractionation means that when you are put into a trance, then are taken from that trance, the next time you enter a trance you’ll enter it more deeply than before. That means that if you can enter even the slightest trance then you can enter a very deep trance, just by going in and out of that trance over and over.

This is how you can hover on the awake-awake thresh hold and ease your way into an OBE without having to use any practice of skill.

(…)

(3:49)
So here is the big picture in a nutshell.

First you wake-up and fall asleep 4 or 5 times, without moving, using a timer. And using the sleep commands from 101 parts 3 and 4. This will put you in sleep paralysis.

Then

You use “Reality Checks” from part 8 to check that you’ve shifted into a non-physical focus.

Then

You use an exit method and convert paralysis into an OBE or a lucid dream. We will cover basic exit methods in Lucidology 101 part 12. (…)

(4:24)
To do this you have a couple of options for timers, including:

Cooking Timers
Timer MP3’s and
The Lucidology Flash Timer.

I started out using a ten dollar cooking timer and it works just fine. To use one of these, memorise the buttons, so you can reset it using your thumb, without looking at it. Sleep with it in one hand then move only your thumb when reseting it and the rest of your body will stay in paralysis.

Alternately, in your Lucidology Explorers Kit (…)

(…)

big explanation of RAMP timer setup (…)

(6:39)
This is enough to make you become spontainiously lucid in the middle of a dream in expectation of the phantom timer beep that never happens.

The phantom beep can also give you waking sleep paralysis. Because the body continues to sleep and doesn’t care about the phantom beep.

Whether you get an Lucid Dream or OBE from this depends on where you’re focussing at the moment of the phantom beep, either in the dream or on your physical body.

(7:07)
If you get a Lucid Dream you clarity level will likely be less than most OBE’s. However Lucid Dreams are often a lot more fun because they often start out in some kind of strange, other-wordly area, which is usually more fun to explore than the non-phisical version of your bedroom.

OBE’s often have much higher clarity than Lucid Dreams.

When you use the timer method you’ll end-up with plenty of each so you can decide which you prefer.

(7:30) I’ve had enough transcribing for now. Maybe I might finish the last 3 minutes tomorrow. It is 4:10 PM Wednesday, January 26, 2011 here in Adelaide. I have been at Netzone for 5 and a half hours and I want to use my next 30 minutes spacing out on YouTube.

Here is the link if you want to listen to the end of this 101 part 7.

YouTube - LucidDreamTricks's Channel
(10:46) 38,398 views
it playlists into part into part 8.

----------


## mcwillis

Here Nick is interviewed for Lucid Dream Exchange by lucid veteran & author Robert Waggoner

Interview

----------


## EbbTide000

Hi Kuroth

I am at Netzone Internet Café, and since you said you wanted the PDFs of Lucidology 101 I thought Id transcribe the 2nd vid from Youtube cos I dont think there are any PDFs for 101 like there is for 102. Enjoy.

The Stop Drop & Roll Sleep Command To Fall Asleep Fast - Lucidology 101 Part 3/12

(00:11)

Here in part 3 were are about to use the Stop, Drop, and Roll sleep command to get the body to ask for permission to fall asleep. And then giving it the Yes command to fall asleep.

In the last section we found that sleep paralysis is most likely when you wake up and fall asleep again without moving at all, so to do that you need a way to fall asleep quickly and reliably. The question is, How do you do that? The key is in the principle of Mind Body Independence.

Mind body independence means that you mind and body never know precisely what the other is doing. For instance, your body is growing hair (etc) all at the same time. Your mind is mostly unaware of all these things. () This is mind body independence.

(01:01)

Mind body independence also works the other way.

When your mind falls asleep your body never really knows completely for sure what has happened and if your mind is really asleep or not. So when does your body know when to enter sleep paralysis? The Key is that even though the mind and body, work independently, they still communicate using a language.

By learning the words in this language you can talk to your body biologically to make it fall asleep when you want it too. The first word in this language is called, The Rollover Signal. When your body has been very still and relaxed for a long period, your body starts to wonder if maybe the mind has fallen asleep, if would be a very serious mistake if the body went to sleep too early, so the body sends a test signal to the mind. 

This test signal feels like a strong urge to rollover. If the mind is asleep then the mind does not respond. And the body decides that the mind is really asleep and shuts down.

If the mind does respond to the rollover signal and you move then the body knows that the body is still awake and does not fall asleep.

So this is a major mistake that you need to avoid.

(2:09)

Never respond to the bodys rollover signal because that sends a message to stay awake rather than fall asleep. This can be very difficult because the signal can become so strong it is excruciatingly painful.

(diagram)

(03:55)

Finally, the fourth type of rollover signal is called, A Quick Switch. If sleep paralysis is the Holy Grail for new OBEers, the Quick Switch signal is the Holy Grail of urge surges. It happens quickly and rewards you with a nice deep sleep paralysis almost instantly.

It is also a very unmistakeable feeling which is extremely useful because it lets you know whats going on. 

This usually happens in one of two cases:

First, when the body is really tired and wants to go to sleep right now.

Second, when the body was very recently asleep and is deeply relaxed.

In order to make those cased more likely you need a way to bring on the rollover signal as fast as possible. So, how do you do that? The trick is to use the right body position. The body position that brings on the rollover signal faster than any other position is simply to lay flat on your back with your arms at your side.

When you lay with your arms at your side you will likely be tempted to place your hands on your stomach or cross your ankles. This is a veiled form of the rollover signal. If you get that sensation it means youre on the right track. Just make sure not to give in, keep your arms at your side and your ankles slightly separated.

Using this simple bit of information we can eradicate the single biggest cause of insomnia the toss-and-turn syndrome. When you toss and turn in bed what your doing is resetting the bodies internal sleep timer each time you rollover. The body is trying to go to sleep by sending you a rollover test-signal but you keep telling not to sleep when you move.

So you end-up stuck in a toss-and-turn loop and never get to sleep. This results in insomnia.

So you may be thinking, Is that it, you just lay there? 

Not quit, there is a few things you can do to actively do to speed things up to tell your body to fall asleep. What we do is add body positions right after the hands at your side position.

The first position is to lay with your hands above your head. The final position is where you roll over and then fall asleep in that position. We chose these positions very carefully so that when you move from one step to the next you release the maximum amount of tension possible.

This way instead of haphazardly releasing small amounts of tension by tossing-and-turning over and over you release it in exactly two calculated big chunks and get it over with all at once. Heres whats happening at each step:

(6:17)

The first step is the STOP or relax step. In this step you have your arms above your head relax at deeply as you can. Once you feel you have relaxed as far as you can, then

DROP your arms down to your side, which releases all the shoulder tension that you couldnt get rid of from just laying there. Next is the Drop or ask step, when you drop your arms to your side and relax, your body will start to seriously consider that maybe the mind is asking it to fall asleep. This position will make you want to rollover, which is what you want.

The stronger the rollover signal the more the body is asking for permission to fall asleep. If you get to a point where you feel like its plateaued, slowly ROLLOVER, which puts you in step 3.


Step3 

In the Roll or YES step you tell the body, Yes, its time to fall asleep. Simply Rollover and dont move until your asleep. ()

(7:11)

Now the sneaky thing is that the ROLLOVER signal changes based on how your laying and that may trick you into moving. The rollover signal when youre on your back tends to centre in your chest. However the rollover signal when you are on your side tends to make you want to move your legs. 

Dont fall for that, dont bend them or straighten them or anything, keep your legs perfectly still. The urge to move your legs is a disguised rollover signal so you must resist it at all costs.

Theres one last very powerful trick in reserve that you can use when you have a real hard time falling asleep.

(7:40)

The Key is to build up a super strong rollover signal before even getting into bed. Rather than trying to fall asleep in your bed, lay down on the floor next to your bed and relax. This is unpleasant and after forcing yourself to lay there perfectly still for 10 or 15 minutes when you do finally do allow yourself back into bed your body will be so grateful that it will grab the chance to fall asleep as quickly as it can.

In extreme cases you can even lay on uncarpeted floor such as in your kitchen which will build up the rollover signal very quickly

(end of lesson. Followed now by 2 minutes 45 seconds of the #@@*!!!*@@# hated salesman spiel hehehe)

----------


## atkins513

Thank You very much Debra.. Are you going to transcribe the rest of the videos as well  :smiley:  Pretty please  :smiley:  lol

----------


## atkins513

> Here Nick is interviewed for Lucid Dream Exchange by lucid veteran & author Robert Waggoner
> 
> Interview




Just read this. Very nice post. Thx

----------


## EbbTide000

> Thank You very much Debra.. Are you going to transcribe the rest of the videos as well  Pretty please  lol



Hi Atkins

Yes

but I have paid my $10 for 5 hours here at Netzone again and when I finished my transcript i clicked on the "check status" button and discovered that I had been working for 2 hours and 55 minutes with out a break. So I'm off to have some lunch, it is 1:37 pm here Thursday 27 Jan 2011.

Bye for now (bfn Debbie)

----------


## EbbTide000

Part 5 (third on list cos part 1 and 4 are missing on Youtube)

Ok, this is a bunch of stretching exercised for relaxing into an OBE or Lucid Dream and I ain’t going to transcribe it.

(00:11)
Here in part 5 we’ll cover the exact relaxation routine that you can use to fall asleep quickly so you can cure insomnia and have frequent Lucid Dreams and OBE’s.

You don’t have to spend hours relaxing every part of your body in order to have OBE’s. About 90% of your body’s tension is in about 10% of your muscles. 

From (00:45) to (02:55) is all about the jaw muscle. Step 1, 2, and 3 is stretching the jaw.

(2:56) Step 4 is stretching arms and chest against a wall.

(3:14) Step 5 is stretching shoulder and chest tension.

(3:30) Step 6 is stretching the bottom of your feet and calf.

(3:44) Step 7 hands and forearms. 

(3:52) Step 8 slow windmill to relax shoulders.

(4:07) Step 9 lay down and roll-around for a minute (hahaha)

Once you’re done rolling around…

(4:47) Step 10 Stop, Drop and Roll.

(4:59) Step 11 Sleep Breathing.

(5:04) Step 12 Relax your eye’s and stop eye-micro-movements.

(5:16) Step 13 count 150 heart beats.

(5:38) Step 14 Switch on the Rollover signal.

(5:44) Step 15 Tense and Release each muscle group.

(6:45) Step 16 Rollover and release any remaining tention.

(6:55) Socks and Earplugs.

(7:30) sales man spiel.

----------


## atkins513

I love you Debra Jane. Thank You for transcribing these  :smiley:  This will come in very handy.

----------


## GuyCecil

I watched Stop Drop and Roll. He seemed to insist on taking forever to use confusing, made-up/redundant terminology and graphs to explain something that's really pretty simple. It rings of an infomercial. I didn't learn anything I didn't already know by reading a tutorial here at DV (outside of the sleeping positions which I have major doubts about... How/why are those three, in that order, the best positions to relax in? What if I'm uncomfortable on my back/side? How is this supposed to release more tension than any other method? What part of my body is "asking permission" and "jumping on the chance" to fall asleep? Never explained.)

Maybe the guy has good stuff in there but I'd rather people learn from a group of basically anonymous experienced dreamers who have nothing to sell you. Then they wouldn't have to waste like an hour watching a bunch of fluffed-out videos that make lucid dreaming seem really complicated.

----------


## atkins513

The stop drop and roll series seems to be the only one that confuses people of this series and is usually the one that gets the most criticism. I think he takes so long to explain it because he explains it in great detail, more so than most of us need. But this technique for some reason does work as I have tried it. I think the reason it works is because its just relaxation. Relaxation that we all need in wilding.. The reason for the laying on the back with arms up is because these are typically uncomfortable positions.. then with arms down to the side is less uncomfortable.. then to your side, where most people sleep.. after being in the previous 2 uncomfortable positions first, then to your most comfortable your body will go to sleep much faster in theory. I don't necessarily think that your body is asking permission, as much as it is your mind. Science has shown that many parts of our brain are independent from one another and do not communicate. It is possible that one part of the brain ask another part if sleeping is ok by sending signals that make the body uncomfortable.. and depending on the response, sleep paralysis may or may not start. This is theory but it makes sense. 

We can all continue to discuss these methods and move forward from there. I will be posting each method then moving forward a discussion of it in the near future.

----------


## EbbTide000

Part 6 101 the sun
5:07:42 PM

(00:00)

Hi this is Nicholas Newport and welcome to Lucidology 101: HOW TO TRICK YOU BODY INTO FALLING TO SLEEP, to quickly start having lots of OBE’s and Lucid Dreams without using any visualizations. 

(00:11)

Here in part 6

We’ll find out how to a void the number one mistake that nearly everyone new to OBE’s make

And

We’ll find out how to use the Sun to optimize your brain chemistry for Lucid dreams.

Plus

We’ll cover the one OBE induction that I would if I was not allowed to use any others.

(00:27)

Here is a mistake I see almost everybody make. This is really not their fault because most books on OBE’s are actually telling people to make this mistake. A lot of times people will ask for advice in forums about how to do OBE’s. The posts often start with something like:

“Last night I went to bed to do an OBE”

At this point they’ve actually already made the cardinal OBE mistake. The mistake is, don’t do your OBE attempts at night, like most books say. Instead, do them in the early morning.

This is because optimal OBE brain chemistry is all about your bodies “circadian rhythm”. I had literally thousands of OBE’s in the early morning, I’ve had fewer than ten, at night. The two main chemicals involved here are “serotonin” and “melatonin” 

Serotonin is your “on” switch, it helps you stay alert and lucid, it’s a feel-good neurotransmitter which helps you brains neurons transmit signals more freely. Your body uses serotonin to make melatonin which is your “off” switch and helps you relax, it tells your body to shut-down for sleep and begin repairing. Melatonin stimulates the immune system, it is also associated with anti-ageing and human growth hormone and it’s an antioxidant.

Serotonin is made when your body is exposed to light. 

Melatonin is made from serotonin at night in the dark.

Melatonin breaks-down under light. This creates the “Melatonin Circadian Rhythm”. At night-time you have very little melatonin. It starts increasing around dusk and peaks around 2 to 4 am. It then breaks down again at dawn.

The other secret ingredient is the “fight or flight” hormone called “cortisol”. Cortisol is depleted throughout the day but then surges back in the in the early morning in preparation to wake you up. The interplay between cortisol and melatonin creates “the ideal sweet-spot for OBE’s in the early morning.

This sweet-spot is between 4am to 5:30am. During the sweet-spot relaxation is easy because of relatively high melatonin levels and you’ve been relaxed for several hours during sleep. Alertness is easy because cortisol brings with it a rush of two other stimulants called epinephrine and nor-epinephrine. 

These stimulants are ment to help wake you up but you can use them for dream-alertness instead. Bedtime is the single worst time of all for OBE’s because your brain chemistry is geared for the opposite of lucidity at that point, instead, it’s geared for zonking-out, which is what always happens in the questions I see in forums. At bedtime you’re low on cortisol and melatonin, by the time you’ve relaxed enough to fall asleep, your cortisol levels are so low you have virtually no chance of regaining lucidity.

So 

If that’s the wrong way to do it, what’s the right way to do it?

(3:23)

Well if there was only one method that I could use, this is the one, it is called, “Wake-Back-to-Bed” and it was invented by a former NASA Engineer Doctor Albert Taylor, he’s also the Author of an excellent book called “Soul Traveller” which I definitely recommend everyone reading.

Here’s how Wake-Back-to-Bed works:

You get up in the early morning during the OBE sweet spot. You then stay awake for a period of time and then go back to sleep. Use the sleep paralysis methods we covered earlier and you’ll likely have spontaneous OBE’s and Lucid Dreams. We’ll use Wake-Back-to-Bed as the foundation for an even more advanced induction later-on called “The Timer Method”.

The reason Wake-Back-to-Bed works so well is because of the “Fundamental Theorem of Sleep Paralysis”, if you wake up and fall back to sleep in the early morning you’re pretty much begging for sleep paralysis and spontaneous Lucid Dreams. In fact before I knew anything at all about OBE’s I used to have waking paralysis episodes all the time and I didn’t know why, it was really frustrating to wake up and not be able to move. I later realized that it was because I was not sleeping well and was waking-up for a few minutes and then going back to sleep without moving.

That caused the paralysis.

And it is the basis for pretty much all of our induction tricks.

So, 

How do you improve on Wake-Back-to-Bed?

The immediate answer is to “tweak” the amount of time you stay awake before going back to sleep again. You have two options:

The first is to stay up for a short period. For this strategy you wake-up, don’t move at all, not even your eyes, fall back to sleep and keep your awareness on your body for the sleep paralysis wave to come.

The second strategy is the long period. You wake-up, get up, stay-up for a while and then go back to bed.

Both approaches work well but which one should “You” use? Going right back to sleep without moving makes it very easy to fall asleep again, however it’s also very likely that you’ll fall completely asleep and not become lucid. Even so, this is the method that I use most because it requires no planning or effort. With option two where you get up from bed for a while it’s harder to fall asleep again, however it is very likely that you will become lucid if you do sleep.

(5:37)

Research by Doctor Stephen LaBerge
Has shown that getting up for an hour before going back to bed significantly increases lucidity.

My personal experience and most of the people I’ve advised suggest that 45 minutes works slightly better than an hour. Several people who have not been able to have success by staying up for an hour were able to have OBE’s simply by changing the wakefulness period to 45 minutes. Waiting until you start yawning again is also a good rule-of-thumb.

(6:09)

The amount of Sun you get has a GIANT IMPACT on your ability to have OBE’s because your body needs Sun in order to make serotonin. Get at least an hour of out-side sunlight at daybreak and sundown. Those are the best times to get sunlight without risk of sunburn because the sun is so low in the sky.

Then at night make sure to turn the lights down for at least an hour or so before going back to bed. The body is not designed for the abrupt light to dark change you get with artificial lighting. By turning the lights down gradually you simulate sunset and greatly reduce the chance of insomnia.

Finally, always avoid TV at night. The first problem with TV is that it prevents the gradual period of darkness that you need before sleep. The second problem is more subtle. 

Research by Psycho-physiologist Thomas Mulhowen (I can’t spell Mohowen or what)
Showed that within 30 seconds of watching TV your brain enters an alpha state. There isn’t anything wrong with an alpha state by itself if fact there are a lot of benefits to alpha brain waves which are beyond the scope of this section. The problem is that in alpha the mind is much more suggestible than normal.

Alpha is actually the state the brain enters in response to smoking pot. Watching TV is not the same as smoking pot but that is the direction the TV is taking your brain by putting it in alpha.

Herbert Krudman (I can’t spell Crudeman either) also showed that TV causes the left hemisphere to virtually shut down and the right hemisphere to become twice as active as the left. The left hemisphere is what the brain uses for critical thinking and analysis, while the right side is more emotional. This switch from left to right causes the brain to release a surge of opioid’s into the blood stream which has an anaesthetic effect on the mind.

(…) (lalala)

If you go to sleep in that state it leads to hazy dreams. If you do have an OBE in that state it’s very unlikely to be very clear (shut-up Nick, I like watching TV before bed).

(8:23)

In the next section will cover the fastest way ever to have OBE’s and Lucid Dreams. This technique is “The” missing piece I wish that I had known when I started doing OBE’s, it’s called “The Timer Method” and allows you to cheat and easily trigger as many OBE’s as you want without using visualisations at any point.

(But … and hear comes the salesman spiel again)

Hi folks

Nick’s Timer Method was the second vid I transcribed. It is already on this thread. It is called part 7: The Timer Medthod.

I think I only got 4 more to transcribe

Part 8 (The 4 Easiest Movement-Free Reality Checks)
Part 9 (Exit Blindness)
Part 10 (Vibrations)
Part 11 (part 11 is missing)
Part 12 (5 fast Exit Methods)

But you might be waiting a while for them so enjoy what I already did.

----------


## atkins513

Thank You so much Debra!

----------


## EbbTide000

Friday (28 January 2012)

Just Woke,  remembered dream of being on 2-deck bus. It tried but couldn't go down side of house to back garden. I got off. It tried again. Later other passenger's showed me video of bus trying to run down other pasenger's who got off.

Anyway

Got up now at 9am to see if I can do some 101 stuff and get Lucid tonight.. I will keep editing into this post as I go along, to keep everything together.

----------


## EbbTide000

Friday (28 January 2011)

Just Woke,  remembered dream of being on 2-deck bus. It tried but couldn't go down side of house to back garden. I got off. It tried again. Later other passenger's showed me video of bus trying to run down other pasenger's who got off.

Anyway

Got up now at 9am to see if I can do some 101 stuff and get Lucid tonight.. I will keep editing into this post as I go along, to keep everything together.

Thanks for instant reply Atkins that was very surprisingly and encouraging.

I corrected the date cos it is not 2012 yet hahaha. I am continuing this note in my "phone notes" and will have a go at "back-spacing" the original post and see if I can replace it with this 

Then I hope to get some sun and leave my TV "off" all day as Nick suggests.

----------


## mcwillis

I have had several lucid dreams where buses have alerted me to the fact that I'm dreaming.  They aren't a dream sign, I just realise I'm dreaming when I'm on a bus...

----------


## atkins513

Thank You Debra, once you get all the videos Transcribed I'm going to put it all together in an easy to read format for everyone. Thank You very much!

----------


## atkins513

I also wanted to mention the lucidology method of "translucent eyelids effect" again. 


This morning when I was attempting to wild, during the attempt to realize I was falling into a dream.. I kept realizing I was looking at my hands, and then once I was on a computer.. trying to wild. I was looking at the laptop with my hand on the mouse trying not to move it.. then i snapped out of it and realized i had completely missed a false awakening.. I started trying to wild again, laying perfectly still.. and im looking at my hands again... trying not to move them so the wild attempt goes successful... then i wake up again... I realized everytime I was doing this *I forgot to look for the translucent eyelids effect*.. (which means I somehow have sight even though my physical eyes are closed.) FOR 1- i wasn't even in front of my laptop I was laying on my back.. the laptop was in the other room.. for ) 2-I had visual sight. This is the kicker.. i forgot to realize when I can see even through my physical closed eyes I am DREAMING.. I missed 3 separate attempts because I fell into nonphysical awareness without realizing it lol.. the fact that I could see normally tells me immediately that I am dreaming.. but I forgot to remind myself to look for that.. sux lol

So as a reminder to anyone out there, when wilding, if you see anything clearly, such as your ceiling, your hands, or your room. You are dreaming because your physical eyes are closed and its impossible to see lol

----------


## LucidTeammate

> I have had several lucid dreams where buses have alerted me to the fact that I'm dreaming.  They aren't a dream sign, I just realise I'm dreaming when I'm on a bus...



I haven't read the other 2 pages on you mcwillis, but the first one I could see that you are extremely biased towards Newport. It was like looking at an uneducated consumer, no offense. 

You keep quoting everything that he says, and taking them for fact. You were all like "Have you had a WILD in 15 seconds using sleep breathing? I don't think so!" and "He's had 1000's of LD's and can do them at will every morning!"

Now, I'm not saying he hasn't. I believe someone who sells LD tutorials for a living will have LD on his mind, therefore have some LD's. BUT you shouldn't take everything you hear for granted, because let's face it. Everything you hear is not fact, or reality. Take a classic example, if you hear something in your dream did it really happen in reality? No, it happened in your dream.

I'm not saying you're uneducated either or anything pertaining to that, but you really should reconsider your posts when you are trying to convince people that Newport is a genuine person, without having to post achievements of his that have no foundation for truth. Just saying. 

P.S I found Newport before I found Dreamviews (actually, I was researching whether he was legit or not and that's how I found DV). So I have him for that, and for reviews on this site that are biased towards him, I don't mind. I believe the poster of the reviews because he/she had bought the course and can link everything he said back to a term used by LaBerge or was mentioned in his book (which is great btw, you should read it if you haven't already).  Sooo.. that's my opinion on the matter. I just couldn't stand watching you post claims by him as if they were fact. Kind of a pet peeve of mine  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

> I haven't read the other 2 pages on you mcwillis, but the first one I could see that you are extremely biased towards Newport. It was like looking at an uneducated consumer, no offense. 
> 
> You keep quoting everything that he says, and taking them for fact. You were all like "Have you had a WILD in 15 seconds using sleep breathing? I don't think so!" and "He's had 1000's of LD's and can do them at will every morning!"
> 
> Now, I'm not saying he hasn't. I believe someone who sells LD tutorials for a living will have LD on his mind, therefore have some LD's. BUT you shouldn't take everything you hear for granted, because let's face it. Everything you hear is not fact, or reality. Take a classic example, if you hear something in your dream did it really happen in reality? No, it happened in your dream.
> 
> I'm not saying you're uneducated either or anything pertaining to that, but you really should reconsider your posts when you are trying to convince people that Newport is a genuine person, without having to post achievements of his that have no foundation for truth. Just saying. 
> 
> P.S I found Newport before I found Dreamviews (actually, I was researching whether he was legit or not and that's how I found DV). So I have him for that, and for reviews on this site that are biased towards him, I don't mind. I believe the poster of the reviews because he/she had bought the course and can link everything he said back to a term used by LaBerge or was mentioned in his book (which is great btw, you should read it if you haven't already).  Sooo.. that's my opinion on the matter. I just couldn't stand watching you post claims by him as if they were fact. Kind of a pet peeve of mine




Thanks for posting here. I am glad you apparently noticed I did not make any claims of fact, just that things seem to be, or feel like lol.. but the fact is that I also bought the paid information for Lucidology as well.. and mcwillis has as well ( he stated it several times but you said you didnt read all his stuff) So we are both more informed on Lucidology than most on these forums who claim he is a fraud and dont listen to him. 

The fact is the newbies who listen to the biased information about newport and avoid using his methods, EVEN his FREE ones, that they are likely to be missing many opportunities to have lucids. As I had stated before 60 percent of the 100+ lucids I Have had in my first year are thanks to these methods. I had my first 12 successful wilds using his methods. 

So Lucidteammate, I notice you are new here. I dont know if you have had lucid dreams before or not, but if you have not, or have not had very many, I highly suggest you try the timer method for induction. It worked for me the very first time I tried it and has been successful many times since.. thx for joining and thx for your input. I don't personally mean mcwillis is meaning to state it all as a fact, but more as his opinion that he believes it personally because the methods have worked for him. I think the point you bring up is really just a matter of how he wrote his statement, not a real declaration of any kind.

----------


## mcwillis

> I haven't read the other 2 pages on you mcwillis, but the first one I could see that you are extremely biased towards Newport. It was like looking at an uneducated consumer, no offense.



BIAS = inclination or prejudice for or against one person or group, especially in a way considered to be unfair.  You should read those pages then as I have said his technqiues work exceedingly well so I am not biased.





> You keep quoting everything that he says, and taking them for fact.



  One doesn't get asked for an interview with the magazine lucid dream exchange unless one is highly experienced in the field which Nick is.  You're confused, I think you meant DebraJane as she has been doing all of the quoting with her transcritptions and not me.





> BUT you shouldn't take everything you hear for granted, because let's face it. Everything you hear is not fact, or reality.



  I have been researching and practicing some of his techniques for the last three years and they work so I am not making assumption as you say I am.





> I'm not saying you're uneducated either or anything pertaining to that, but you really should reconsider your posts when you are trying to convince people that Newport is a genuine person, without having to post achievements of his that have no foundation for truth. Just saying.



I think you should educate yourself by reading his interview with the magazine Lucid Dream Exchange conducted by Robert Waggoner.





> P.S I found Newport before I found Dreamviews (actually, I was researching whether he was legit or not and that's how I found DV). So I have him for that, and for reviews on this site that are biased towards him, I don't mind. I believe the poster of the reviews because he/she had bought the course and can link everything he said back to a term used by LaBerge or was mentioned in his book (which is great btw, you should read it if you haven't already).  Sooo.. that's my opinion on the matter. I just couldn't stand watching you post claims by him as if they were fact. Kind of a pet peeve of mine



Newport's work has been more effective for me than LaBerge's work.  FACT.

----------


## nina

> So as a reminder to anyone out there, when wilding, if you see anything clearly, such as your ceiling, your hands, or your room. You are dreaming because your eyes are closed and its impossible to see lol



I have to disagree with this. It is absolutely not impossible to see your room while you are dreaming, and I would know because I have done it many many times. In fact, I can switch between being in a lucid dream...to opening my eyes slightly to look around my room...and then shutting them again to reenter the same lucid dream quite seamlessly. So maybe I don't understand the "see through eyelids" technique, but I can definitely say that I have found it entirely possible to see my ceiling or bedroom while dreaming.

----------


## atkins513

> I have to disagree with this. It is absolutely not impossible to see your room while you are dreaming, and I would know because I have done it many many times. In fact, I can switch between being in a lucid dream...to opening my eyes slightly to look around my room...and then shutting them again to reenter the same lucid dream quite seamlessly. So maybe I don't understand the "see through eyelids" technique, but I can definitely say that I have found it entirely possible to see my ceiling or bedroom while dreaming.



I do think you may be mis-understanding what I mean, maybe not but let me try to explain better. What happens regularly when I am attempting to Wild is I am laying there doing the attempt.. and suddenly I realize I am looking at the ceiling.. But we know this is impossible unless  I am dreaming. I cannot see through my physically closed eyes if I am awake, only if I am dreaming. So you and I are actually agreeing Aquanina lol. This will definitely happen to some people and will not happen to others. Depending on your expectations. It isn't that you can see the ceiling through your physical closed eyes, its that you switch from physical to nonphysical without realizing it and suddenly you are looking through your "eyes" in a false awakening. This is a false awakening. The way you catch it is by realizing you can suddenly see. This is just a false awakening, but thinking about "when I can see my ceiling I am dreaming" is my spin on it, because weirdly enough, its exactly what happens. Then I can just hop out of bed and run around in my false awakening/LD. See what I mean now.. We are agreeing that it happens to you and I both  :smiley: 

Also, I cleared up the post you found confusing. Check it out and let me know if you think it gets my point across better  :smiley:

----------


## Raspberry

> BIAS = inclination or prejudice for or against one person or group, especially in a way considered to be unfair.  You should read those pages then as I have said his technqiues work exceedingly well so I am not biased.
> 
>   One doesn't get asked for an interview with the magazine lucid dream exchange unless one is highly experienced in the field which Nick is.  You're confused, I think you meant DebraJane as she has been doing all of the quoting with her transcritptions and not me.
> 
>   I have been researching and practicing some of his techniques for the last three years and they work so I am not making assumption as you say I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should educate yourself by reading his interview with the magazine Lucid Dream Exchange conducted by Robert Waggoner.
> ...



Ok, I am just stating right now that I take a neutral stance in this discussion. I have not used the methods from Lucidology, but that does not mean I will never try them or that I'm just going to slag it off.

But there are some points I feel I need to make. 

1. Being biased is basically favoratism. You choose one side over another, and pretty much makes you deaf to what others have to say. This has happened to both sides of the debate I believe, including you, Mcwillis! I have seen some of your posts in other threads, and when people say that the methods are not working for them, you tell them they've worked for you and so they should try harder (not your exact words but basically the gist of it) and it feels (to me) as though you assume that since these methods work for you, they _must_ work for that particular person... I think you need to remember that everyone is different, and what works for you and Atkins may not work for other people  :smiley: 

2. About the magazine interview; I see interviews all the time where the people are not as experienced as they seem. Although as I have a neutral stance, I cannot say whether he is or not. I'm not taking sides. What I think LucidTeamate means, is that you are saying that he can get lucid in 15 seconds and has had 1000 lucid dreams. But people _can_ lie. I don't know where you got this information from, but just because Nick Newport says he has doesn't mean he's being truthful. I think this is what LucidTeamate was pointing out. But then again, maybe he has. Just because he says he has doesn't mean I believe it to be true. I am uncertain on this matter however, because to me there is no way of proving or not proving that he has done these achievements. 

3.Once again, what works for you may not work for others. But I am glad it works for you  ::D: 

4. As I stated in point 2, what he says in the magazine may not be altogether truthful.

5. Newport's work may work best for you, but I'm pretty certain that for other people LaBerge's work will work better for them than Newport's. It is again the simple matter that everyone is different and percieves things in different ways. Some people will prefer Newport's work whereas others will prefer LaBerge's. 

As I said, I would rather not be swayed either way until I tried these methods for myself. But if I try them and they do not work, I won't go around saying it's a scam because they could work for other people as they have for you and Atkins  :smiley: 

I hope they continue to help you.

----------


## EbbTide000

> I have to disagree with this. It is absolutely not impossible to see your room while you are dreaming, and I would know because I have done it many many times. In fact, I can switch between being in a lucid dream...to opening my eyes slightly to look around my room...and then shutting them again to reenter the same lucid dream quite seamlessly. So maybe I don't understand the "see through eyelids" technique, but I can definitely say that I have found it entirely possible to see my ceiling or bedroom while dreaming.



Hi Aquanina and Atkins513

 I read the email of your post and cos I couldn't sleep (without my pain meds) I thought I would get up and watch my old 101 download again. This is the related bit:

11:40 to 12:40 of 37 minute 101 download.

(11:40) Another phenomenon that goes along with sleep paralysis is as unusual as it is useful. When you enter paralysis often time you find that you can look around the room even if your eyes are closed. In fact even if you are wearing an "eye-mask" you may find, all of a sudden, you can see the room.

(12:00) This is called the "transparent eye-lids effect" and it is useful because it gives you a "reality check" that you van use to test for sure if you've entered a subconscious focus.

More importantly, you don't have to move to do this check.

The "transparent eye-lids effect" works because when you're dreaming, you usually can see things and it doesn't matter if your physical eyes are closed since your not focussed on your physical eyes. Your focussed in your subconscious dream environment which allows you to draw-in whatever sensory information you want from it, including sight.

You might not always get the transparent eye-lids effect but if you do then you can be sure that you're in the subconscious.(12:40).

----------


## mcwillis

[QUOTE=Raspberry;1594891]Ok, I am just stating right now that I take a neutral stance in this discussion. I have not used the methods from Lucidology, but that does not mean I will never try them or that I'm just going to slag it off.

But there are some points I feel I need to make. 





> 1. Being biased is basically favoratism.You choose one side over another, and pretty much makes you deaf to what others have to say.



No it is not.  It is unfair prejudice for or against something.  I am not prejudiced in favour of Nick because prejudice is a preconceived opinion that is not based on actual experience.  Instead I have actual experience.





> This has happened to both sides of the debate I believe, including you, Mcwillis! I have seen some of your posts in other threads, and when people say that the methods are not working for them, you tell them they've worked for you and so they should try harder (not your exact words but basically the gist of it)



I said they might be performing the techniques incorrectly, which I agree I shouldn't have said because I understand not every technique works for everyone.  I tried all the WILD tutorials here and I failed miserably until I used Nick's groundbreaking V-WILD techniques.  So I know that what works for some doesn't work for others.





> 2. About the magazine interview; I see interviews all the time where the people are not as experienced as they seem. Although as I have a neutral stance, I cannot say whether he is or not. I'm not taking sides. What I think LucidTeamate means, is that you are saying that he can get lucid in 15 seconds and has had 1000 lucid dreams. But people _can_ lie. I don't know where you got this information from, but just because Nick Newport says he has doesn't mean he's being truthful. I think this is what LucidTeamate was pointing out. But then again, maybe he has. Just because he says he has doesn't mean I believe it to be true. I am uncertain on this matter however, because to me there is no way of proving or not proving that he has done these achievements.



His updates to his course are very in-depth to answer peoples questions, which he invites them to do.  The information is too accurate to be that of a charlatan.





> 5. Newport's work may work best for you, but I'm pretty certain that for other people LaBerge's work will work better for them than Newport's. It is again the simple matter that everyone is different and percieves things in different ways. Some people will prefer Newport's work whereas others will prefer LaBerge's.



Of course.  This thread was started by someone who wanted to discuss practical issues that have basis in fact, which I have done and the poster above says I'm pissing them off.  How would you react young lady?





> But if I try them and they do not work, I won't go around saying it's a scam because they could work for other people as they have for you and Atkins



I'm glad to hear that.  At least you will be making a judgement based on experience rather than following the crowd.





> I hope they continue to help you.



Thanks, they will, I'm looking forward to getting quick switch OBE's nailed down.

----------


## nina

> I do think you may be mis-understanding what I mean, maybe not but let me try to explain better. What happens regularly when I am attempting to Wild is I am laying there doing the attempt.. and suddenly I realize I am looking at the ceiling.. But we know this is impossible unless  I am dreaming. I cannot see through my physically closed eyes if I am awake, only if I am dreaming. So you and I are actually agreeing Aquanina lol. This will definitely happen to some people and will not happen to others. Depending on your expectations. It isn't that you can see the ceiling through your physical closed eyes, its that you switch from physical to nonphysical without realizing it and suddenly you are looking through your "eyes" in a false awakening. This is a false awakening. The way you catch it is by realizing you can suddenly see. This is just a false awakening, but thinking about "when I can see my ceiling I am dreaming" is my spin on it, because weirdly enough, its exactly what happens. Then I can just hop out of bed and run around in my false awakening/LD. See what I mean now.. We are agreeing that it happens to you and I both



I guess we are talking about two different things. 

1. Regarding the "technique" ...it seems silly, confusing, and inefficient. This is why I'm skeptical of Nick's methods. He creates a bunch of names for really simple things that most people are smart enough to figure out on their own. I mean...that is the easiest part of WILD! Transitioning into the dream state. Why do people need some silly "invisible eyelid" special technique for it? Not to mention, that you can't even remember to do it because you're thinking about all his other little catch words and way overcomplicated techniques. So instead of enjoying a nice lucid, you are now kicking yourself for not remembering to perform all these methods. Why do you keep getting the invisible eyelids thing happening to you? Probably because you've become fixated on Nick's "techniques" and can think of little else, so it's only natural that it would start manifesting more in your dreams. 

2. I was talking about actually opening my physical eyes during a dream or transitional state, taking a quick peek around, and closing them to go back into the lucid dream. You said "when WilDing, if you see anything clearly, such as your ceiling...you are dreaming *because your eyes are closed and its impossible to see*." So no, we weren't agreeing. I just wanted to point out that your eyes CAN be open and looking around your room AND you can be dreaming.





> This morning when I was attempting to wild, during the attempt to realize I was falling into a dream.. I kept realizing I was looking at my hands, and then once I was on a computer.. trying to wild. I was looking at the laptop with my hand on the mouse trying not to move it.. then i snapped out of it and realized i had completely missed a false awakening.. I started trying to wild again, laying perfectly still.. and im looking at my hands again... trying not to move them so the wild attempt goes successful... then i wake up again... I realized everytime I was doing this I forgot to look for the translucent eyelids effect.. (which means I somehow have sight even though my physical eyes are closed.) FOR 1- i wasn't even in front of my laptop I was laying on my back.. the laptop was in the other room.. for ) 2-I had visual sight. This is the kicker.. i forgot to realize when I can see even through my physical closed eyes I am DREAMING.. I missed 3 separate attempts because I fell into nonphysical awareness without realizing it lol.. the fact that I could see normally tells me immediately that I am dreaming.. but I forgot to remind myself to look for that.. sux lol



I mean, it sounds like you are _really_ struggling there mate...getting lucid doesn't have to be that hard. Or that complicated. It really doesn't. I've been watching this guy confuse the hell out of people for years.

----------


## mcwillis

Also Nick's muscle twitching technique for coaxing muscle groups into sleep paralysis is a fantastic tip.  I for one find it very hard to enter sleep paralysis just by falling asleep and keeping awareness as a traditional WILD dictates but I have been able to paralyse a few small muscle groups with this.  It has certainly helped me along my journey but as I am concentrating most of my methods on Michael Raduga's techniques at the moment I will probably come back to further experimenting with this one day.

----------


## nina

Does Michael Raduga have a similar website with videos and such? I'd like to check him out, maybe I'd like him better.

----------


## mcwillis

> 1. Regarding the "technique" ...it seems silly, confusing, and inefficient. This is why I'm skeptical of Nick's methods. He creates a bunch of names for really simple things that most people are smart enough to figure out on their own.



I think he did this because he had read about ninety books on the subject and achieved no practical results.  He then discovered his own method, the timer, which does work well and I'm guessing he wanted it to be as practical as possible and introduced scientific terms such as hypnotic fractionation to keep it having a certain scientific methodolgy.  When he made up terms like the fundamental theorem of sleep paralysis he was again, I believe, using a scientific methodology to help people to be scientific about the process because he had failed with over ninety mainstream published books and wanted to help people experience the results he had.  Of course when I heard him say the fundamental theorem of sleep paralysis I dumped that term because that is just common sense to do so.  But for a complete newcomer it might encourage them to take a scientific approach to the subject and follow instructions precisely rather than picking and choosing what to do.  I am only presuming here.

----------


## mcwillis

> Does Michael Raduga have a similar website with videos and such? I'd like to check him out, maybe I'd like him better.



The link below is a direct zipped folder download of his free textbook and workbook.  The textbook reads like a physics textbook, as Mr. Raduga says.  The workbook is a lighter read.  

Michael Raduga's Textbook and Workbook

----------


## atkins513

> I guess we are talking about two different things. 
> 
> 1. Regarding the "technique" ...it seems silly, confusing, and inefficient. This is why I'm skeptical of Nick's methods. He creates a bunch of names for really simple things that most people are smart enough to figure out on their own. I mean...that is the easiest part of WILD! Transitioning into the dream state. Why do people need some silly "invisible eyelid" special technique for it? Not to mention, that you can't even remember to do it because you're thinking about all his other little catch words and way overcomplicated techniques. So instead of enjoying a nice lucid, you are now kicking yourself for not remembering to perform all these methods. Why do you keep getting the invisible eyelids thing happening to you? Probably because you've become fixated on Nick's "techniques" and can think of little else, so it's only natural that it would start manifesting more in your dreams. 
> 
> 2. I was talking about actually opening my physical eyes during a dream or transitional state, taking a quick peek around, and closing them to go back into the lucid dream. You said "when WilDing, if you see anything clearly, such as your ceiling...you are dreaming *because your eyes are closed and its impossible to see*." So no, we weren't agreeing. I just wanted to point out that your eyes CAN be open and looking around your room AND you can be dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it sounds like you are _really_ struggling there mate...getting lucid doesn't have to be that hard. Or that complicated. It really doesn't. I've been watching this guy confuse the hell out of people for years.



No lol. I don't normally struggle when I remember to look for it. There is a difference between you Aquanina, and / myself,many forum users. The difference is that you are much further along with lucid dreaming. You are much more likely to notice something that seems so simple to you. You are much more likely to find many things silly and wonder why people need them, because they do seem silly to you. But keep in mind, I'm still a newbie myself in my eyes, and the other newbies on this forum, we all see things in a much different light than you. I had several experiences in my earlier lucidity where I was laying in bed wilding and I realized my eyes had worked their way open, so what did I do? I closed them, and fell asleep and ruined the wild attempt. It wasn't until after I watched the L101 videos that I realized that my eyes weren't working their way open, that I was in fact nonphysical. The very next time I attempted wilding, this happened again, and I remembered that I was supposed to reality check because my eyes probably weren't physically open.. I reality checked and found out I was lucid. Success! 

So, why this may seem silly to an advanced dreamer, it is in fact the cause for many failed wild attempts for newbies. I have also read this on many websites before I found l101 and dreamviews. It was always the same. "I am trying to wild but I cant keep my eyes closed" or "I noticed that during SP , sometimes my eyes start to open, and I wake up because I know I ruined the attempt".

This is why he explains this in his videos. Remember, he isn't telling pro's how to lucid dream, but explaining it to Newbies who don't know what to look for. I can now attribute many wilds to knowing to realize my nonphysical eyes are open, instead of my physical eyes. It may seem silly, but between the natural faulty dream logic, and other things, it can easily be the difference between a failed attempt or not. But for a pro? Probably seems silly and misleading... Also, I know that with advancement many things change in how you recognize you are dreaming and other things. You may not even have faulty dream logic anymore. I don't know.. But many of us do.. so these little things, we really need to be educated on so we know to look for it.

As for your other point, I know what you are talking about. I can open my physical eyes sometimes and see the room, then re-enter lucidity, but it hasn't happened very often. That may also be were some confusion is because I wasn't talking about anytime you are dreaming you can't see the physical room, I was saying when you are wilding and you are 100 percent sure your eyes were just closed, but suddenly they are wide open. If you shut them, you are likely to fall into a dream scene without lucidity. Instead, you are likely nonphysical as soon as you realize your eyes are open and should RC.

So some of it may seem silly and misleading to you, as an advanced dreamer, but to someone just learning all these things, its all important to understand and be on the lookout for it. I feel I am defending worthwhile methods, while you feel they are junk created to sell videos. I think the misunderstanding is coming from our personal level of experience and how we see the usability of the methods.

----------


## EbbTide000

You know what, Aquanina

I just had a thought.

I think folks, like me, become "Nick fans" is cos he collected stuff from many respected LD/OBE authors primarily to get help with his horrible medical condition, "chronic insomnia". He was very kind with Everyone on his site. He listened to us and asked us questions. He was very sincere.

His stuff was very, very affordable and mostly free. Then he even made 101 free. 

He moved onto 102. 

Then he moved on and on to 103. An off the scale thing that all the work of 101 and 102 is leading up to.

103 involve amazing tasks. Nick has gone deep into these tasks. These tasks are a reaching-out into the Universe in search of (?).

I can't do 101 yet. I want support to Do it. Then when I can do 101 I want support to do 102.

The most experienced saltcubers have stopped posting on saltcube. Hoshblah and Gig and another said something about, going away to practice other kinds of OBE/LD work and would be back later. Nick also stopped posting too.

Tut!

I forgot what me thought was

Sorry.

----------


## atkins513

> You know what, Aquanina
> 
> I just had a thought.
> 
> I think folks, like me, become "Nick fans" is cos he collected stuff from many respected LD/OBE authors primarily to get help with his horrible medical condition, "chronic insomnia". He was very kind with Everyone on his site. He listened to us and asked us questions. He was very sincere.
> 
> His stuff was very, very affordable and mostly free. Then he even made 101 free. 
> 
> He moved onto 102. 
> ...




lol im sure it will come back to you

----------


## nina

> So, why this may seem silly to an advanced dreamer, it is in fact the cause for many failed wild attempts for newbies. I have also read this on many websites before I found l101 and dreamviews. It was always the same. "I am trying to wild but I cant keep my eyes closed" or "I noticed that during SP , sometimes my eyes start to open, and I wake up because I know I ruined the attempt".
> 
> This is why he explains this in his videos. Remember, he isn't telling pro's how to lucid dream, but explaining it to Newbies who don't know what to look for. I can now attribute many wilds to knowing to realize my nonphysical eyes are open, instead of my physical eyes. It may seem silly, but between the natural faulty dream logic, and other things, it can easily be the difference between a failed attempt or not. But for a pro? Probably seems silly and misleading... So some of it may seem silly and misleading to you, as an advanced dreamer, but to someone just learning all these things, its all important to understand and be on the lookout for it. I feel I am defending worthwhile methods, while you feel they are junk created to sell videos. I think the misunderstanding is coming from our personal level of experience and how we see the usability of the methods.



No, it seems silly and misleading because most of it IS silly and misleading. When people write that they have trouble keeping their eyes closed during a WILD attempt, it is...because their eyelids are opening slightly, and they are, as they said, having trouble keeping their eye shut. Not because it is just some illusion, and if you are claiming otherwise then I ask you to provide some clear evidence to support your position that people's eyes are actually still closed. That logic makes no sense by the way, considering that the eyelids do not enter sleep paralysis in the same way as the rest of the body. Anyone with a clue about WILDing and SP would be able to use their critical thinking skills to realize that _because_ the eyes do not enter sleep paralysis, they would naturally be the part of the body most likely to experience movement during a WILD. Yes, your eyes WILL sometimes open slightly during a WILD. NO that does NOT mean that you are dreaming. Perfect example of why I can't stand NN and his BS. Most of it is just plain wrong!





> I think folks, like me, become "Nick fans" is cos he collected stuff from many respected LD/OBE authors



Yeah. That's another thing that bothers me. He just read a lot from other authors, scientists, and researchers...and used it to create his weird named techniques and catchy phrases. He uses science sounding words with zero scientific basis just to make things sound more credible. That is dishonesty. I would greatly prefer to get my information directly from the source, rather than someone like NN who has merely collected it and filtered it through his own limited understanding and repackaging it for sale to others.

----------


## EbbTide000

Aquanina 

U R so harsh and discouraging.

But

If there is any where on this massive Dream Views site where I can find sustained friendship and encourag-ment please link me to it.

----------


## atkins513

Ok. So I want to post this tidbit of information and then we can discuss the actual methods further, instead of arguing for, or against L101. Keep In Mind SaltCube & Lucidology are the same thing, except salt cube was the name used before Lucidology. Also Matt Jones & Nicholas Newport are the same person as well.






> Yea I know exactly what you mean, that mind / body separateness really just seems to make no sense at all, when its coming from lucidology, but to hear the wild tutorial below explain it.. almost exactly the same way using the same "confusing made up terms" from lucidology, everyone here at dv seems to love it.. hmm  
> 
> Don't get me wrong because I really like Jeffs tutorial as well.. probably because its the same as the mind awake/body asleep video of L101 and I'm pretty sure there was some bashing in the earlier threads of that exact method... yet its loved below in this tutorial. lol
> 
> Also, some of those "made up confusing  terms' are used here in Jeffs tutorial. (mind awake/body asleep) (eye-micro-movements) (breathing exercises)  and he even talks about how bodily hormones affect wilding based on day and night, ie serotonin/melatonin. Sounds to me like he's had a lesson in L101. I know some of you will say that these are all regular things in Lucid Dreaming, and they are, but to have them all together in one small tutorial goes to show something in my eyes.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/mind-a...utorial-42271/
> 
> Isn't this tutorial awesome everyone? But doesn't L101 suck so bad... Jeff received 34 thank yous for his L101 rewrite.



This was a post I had made in response to someone saying they didn't like the idea of Mind/Awake body asleep and that essentially it was bogus. Which we have heard many many times. So I mentioned Jeff's tutorial on wilding which is a great tutorial but to me seemed lifted directly from L101. Even though the methods and terms are almost identical everyone loves this method and many people claimed it worked amazing all through Jeff's thread. Which it does.

Jeff Responded in this thread, thankfully, with this.





> I guess noone uses whois anymore.  :/  At any rate, since this thread has been causing somewhat of a stir, I decided to do some digging myself.  But here's a bit of back info first.  Back in 2007 I discovered the saltcube website and decided to buy the dvd.  Matt Jones is the owner of the saltcube website and the narrator in the dvd.  I became curious and wanted more info on this "putting your body to sleep" method so I googled that exact term.  A website came up called smoke and mirrors (created as a sub-directory under the infernowolf site).  The smoke and mirrors page has been removed for some time but the URL in which I copied the site from was put (and has always remained) at the bottom of the Mind Awake, Body Asleep (formerly How to trick your body into falling asleep while keeping your mind awake) post.  I put it there when I created the thread so that people would know I wasn't passing this method and the article off as original creations by me.  Granted I've found much success with the method, I'm very quick to tell people that it's _not my_ method.
> 
> I appreciate the support but I definitely have to agree with a lot of points spaceexplorer and others have made in this thread.  If I had the opportunity to go back and offer my own explanation of the method, I probably would.. because if you are coming from a scientific perspective, it can be misleading.  On the flip side though, it's very easy for a LD'ing newbie to understand and "get."  Which is why so many have found success by using it.  Their success, I believe, did not stem from them tricking their bodies into falling asleep.  Their success comes from their belief in that method which creates a discipline in themselves when attempting.  That in turn yields them the success they attribute BACK to the article.  Does the end justify the means?  I guess to answer that you should examine the reasons why you came here in the first place.  To be right.  Or to lucid dream.  
> 
> As one progresses in their journey, then they can get into the scientifics involved if they want.. but tbh, noone really cares.  They just _"want it to work."_    Disagree with me? What's more important.. that your bedside lamp works, or you first understand all the specifics involved that make it work?  If you're me, you just want to turn the damn thing on when you need to without needing prequel instructions prior to getting it to work.
> 
> The method does not "trick" anything.  It merely cultivates discipline in the person..and discipline is the foundation to deliberate lucid dreaming.
> 
> Now, to help the article/method save face a bit, the only problem I see is the word "tricking."  Everything else is fine.  That's the only part of the article I would go back and revise if I could.  But that runaway train took off in 2007.. and google took notice.  Therefore editing it now would be detrimental.  *The mind and body are one.*
> ...



I greatly appreciate Jeff posting this as it does 2 things. It shows that all the success by many thanking him for the post and posting their own success using the method in his thread is in fact real. It also shows that all that success is based directly on the methods from Nicholas Newport. 

Also, has I had mentioned before, there was another thread that directly quoted some of Nicholas Newport's other methods and received great results as well. Yet he didn't give credit where credit was deserved. 

That link is HERE but I will quote some of the important points from this thread to save time.

ORIGINAL POST




> Last night I discovered an easy way to attain lucidity and sleep paralysis fast. Now this may sound silly, but lay on the ground on the side of your bed on your back with your arms on your side. After about 10-15 minutes, your body will become so uncomfortable that it almost urges you to get back on your bed, when it is so unpleasent that you can't stand it anymore, get back on your bed. The body will be so relieved that it will grab the chance to fall into a deep sleep in about 5 minutes. After you fall asleep you will start the LDing.
> 
> METHOD 2. Lay on your bed on your back with your arms on your side. DO NOT go to sleep, remain conciousness. After a while your mind will question "Is the body ready to go to sleep?" to confirm that the body is still awake, it will urge you to roll over to another position. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU IGNORE THE URGE. The urge becomes excrutiatingly painful, IGNORE THE URGE! After about 5-20 seconds of pain, your mind will confirm that the body is asleep, and enter sleep paralysis. When awake and experiencing sleep paralysis, it can be scary. It will feel like you can not breathe. If you do not want to continue, change your breathing pattern into deep, long breaths. The mind will notice that the body is awake and it will wake up altogether, If you would like to continue in sleep paralysis, just sit there for about 5-10 seconds. The body will enter the Lucid Dreaming state. I hope I helped, and happy LDing.



Successes from this above thread.




> I did this last night nice post, but the problem i had was this, sp happend so fast that i was kind of not fully aware but in a way i was.  When i was in sp, i had the cover completely covered me and i think i was dreaming, because something was different, i'm not sure, but i thought someone was on top of me when i was in sp, but i pull the blanket from over my face particially and there was no one there, and i was still in sp!  That was the amazing part for me, but i was so afraid when i thought that someone was on top of me that i fought the sp and i got out of sp, that messed everything up for me and i could of possibly had entered into a dream.







> I have tried going to sleep for about 4 hours, then laying on the ground. It makes it a little bit easier to enter REM.







> Method 2 sounds like the tutorial that Jeff wrote on WILDing.



I LoL'd





> Tried first method this morning. Worked for me. Got two LD's. I should mention i only stayed on the floor for around 5 minutes.







> Figure I may as well put in my two cents on this. 
> I saw these techniques last night just before bed and decided to try the first one listed. I am new to the concept of lucid dreaming but I did manage to achieve my first(albeit very short lived) LD. Going to try the same thing again tonight to test if it was sheer luck or not.







> Well I tried method #1. It works all too well unfortunetly. I fell asleep probably 1 minute after I layed in bed. Next time I will try when I am not as tired. I do remember very vivid dreams.







> I tried this 1st method a few times on some afternoon naps (well, ~5pm); all times I tried it I could get a suffocating sensation when back on the bed; I think it may be the beginning of a SP, but I still can't manage to control it.







> i set my alarm for 3:30 AM (i go to bed at 9:30)
> I went to sleep and got HI for the first time.  It was flashing.  I would see my iris and pupil with veins around the iris.  In flashes. Like.. EYE...black...EYE..black...
> 
> I tried to make something out of it but snapped out of dreamy and woke up. 
> Then I just said "I am dreaming" with each breath. Only got to two..then i started LDing!







> very nice technique, almost got me to successfully WILD, would have had it, had i not had to wake myself up due to being extremely over heated. I'm actually going to do this each and every time i attempt a WILD. thank you







> I have had success with trick your body methods many times! Only during naps at around 4:00pm-6:00pm. My fastest SP was probably only a couple of minutes via Jeff's tutorial. I guess it varies... But don't say they don't work or make sense... They do work.







> I have has 7 wilds using method 1. method 2 was only succesful for a blurry, and unstable dild.







> I tryed last night, i went into bed, had a little burst of SP, but it weared off again, it was like i felt i was very warm or something, and i had some dream i woke up from, cant remember anything, woke up and forgot to write down >



My Own Post from 3-27-10




> I have saw both of these methods from lucidology 101, which is a great course by the way... there are really a lot of great techniques... This morning I tried this method #1 for the first time to see if it worked.. I laid on the kitchen linoleum floor for 5 minutes, pretty uncomfortable.. then i went and laid down in the bed.. after about 5 minutes or so my legs started getting heavy.. my body became heavy, my chest became tight, as I started to slip into SP.. I really couldn't quite get myself to phase out into an LD though it seemed, but I felt SP strongly.. dancing colors in my eyes, lead blanket effect, all of it.. next thing I know I am dreaming... i woke up to the timer, and realized I had been dreaming.. I was able to then go back into the same dream consciously and knew I was dreaming.. I had very limited control though.. however I was able to spawn a few things... and knew fully I was dreaming.. from my memory it wasn't very vibrant, but that's just my memory of the dream.. it may have been.. But I was surprised at how fast my body went into SP using the method.. that part was pretty interesting.. If you haven't tried this method, i suggest giving it a shot...







> Actually his paid course for V-WILD's enabled me to have a WILD sat in my archair in the middle of the afternoon practicing generating memory impressions using the combined techniques of the shifted blackboard, computer menu visualisation and stimulus spikes.  It is really beginning to annoy me the increasing number of people here who have opinions on something they haven't investigated.



I did as well.




> I got a nice easy lucid the first time I used his timer method (video no. 7) so he is not a charlatan




So these are just the successes from one of the threads, not including all the successes from Jeff's rewrite of the techniques. There are at least 30 successes in that thread alone.

In my eyes, when one of the senior of DV members comes forward and gives credit to these methods, and that his own tutorial based on these methods received such great results, Now it is time to stop arguing over Nicholas Newport and Lucidology 101, and now continue discussing the actual methods in greater detail, in layman's terms.

My thread was not created to talk about Nicholas Newport, your like or dislike. My thread was created to discuss these methods in detail and the likelihood of them working for each of us, as well as the successes we all experience with each individual method. Let us move forward discussing these methods, NOT whether you like/dislike Nicholas Newport or your opinions of him. That is not what this thread is about, it is about the methods. I will be sure to keep this thread on topic of the methods from here on out. 

*The methods, not the man, from here forward Please.*

----------


## mcwillis

I'm having too much fun with my new dream machine I have built to discuss Nick's methods for the time being !!!

----------


## atkins513

> I'm having too much fun with my new dream machine I have built to discuss Nick's methods for the time being !!!



F...er, tell us your results if your enjoying it so much lol
On the other thread please lol

----------


## GuyCecil

> Hmm, I just figured you needed to go outside [to WBTB] since the sun is what triggers the dream hormones. I think I heard it from that Nicholas Newport guy on youtube. Now that I know I don't have to things are much easier though. Thanks!



Just saw this in the Newbie Zone and thought of this thread. It made me laugh.

----------


## atkins513

> Just saw this in the Newbie Zone and thought of this thread. It made me laugh.



Haha.. That is pretty funny. It's a complete misquote though. Nicholas Newport explains the Melatonin Serotonin thing really well in his videos.
I am beginning to think there should be a required IQ test at the beginning of his video series and if you cannot score above Neanderthal, you cannot watch the videos. lol.  But seriously, they are very easy to understand, and it is this kind of ignorance statement that makes the entire series look bad.

----------


## Neee

Hello

----------


## Neee

Hi,

Just lost my entire previous post, I'll paraphrase.  Don't like the salesman approach.  Not Evil.  Good idea.  Poor follow through.  It's helping me.

I need more help-I can't seem to download the Lucid Dream/OBE timer.  Error message on the website.  Any help on this would be....helpful.  Also, is the entire lucidology101 series to be found anywhere or am I missing something?

Thank You

----------


## atkins513

I can send you the timer. No problem, send me a PM.


Oh, and welcome to the forums here at DV!

----------


## dakotahnok

*I haven't seen any good info from his videos. He just takes already known techniques and then calls them his own. If you bought 102 then I think your just trying to validate your purchase. 

Anyway I think your better of using this site.*

----------


## Kona

> Aquanina 
> 
> U R so harsh and discouraging.
> 
> But
> 
> 
> 
> If there is any where on this massive Dream Views site where I can find sustained friendship and encourag-ment please link me to it.




are you serious??????????? out of all the people on this site, Aquanina has been one of the NICEST people to me on here. she never shot my ideas down or called me an idiot or discouraged me from trying anything.

saying that Aquanina is harsh and discouraging is like saying a moose is an airplane

----------


## EbbTide000

We are one

Family, family, we are one.

YouTube - We Are One - Lion King 2 - With Lyrics
(3:09) 599,401 views so far

You guys make me cry when you hate Nick and his saltcube and his work.

----------


## Kona

this was in a post where i was talking about being a neurologist

this was aquanina's response

"Neurology/Neuroscience would be a great thing to get into to pursue dream research.  Go for it!"

yeah, really discouraging and harsh     :Picard face palm:

----------


## EbbTide000

I perceive many of you Nick Haters as ravenous lions but I concede:

Tears of Pain
Tears of Joy
One thing nothing can destroy
Is our pride DEEP INSIDE
We are one.

We are more than we are
We are one.

All the courage you need
All the wisdom to lead
You will find when you see
We are one.

Ravenous Lions (but I concede)
YouTube - Lions - We are one
(3:46) 223,291 views so far.

----------


## mcwillis

> I haven't seen any good info from his videos. He just takes already known techniques and then calls them his own. If you bought 102 then I think your just trying to validate your purchase. 
> 
> Anyway I think your better of using this site.



Please can you tell me who invented the ramp timer then that has enabled many people to have their first lucid dream, often on their first attempt?  

It seems to me that people can't even be bothered to watch the videos.

----------


## mcwillis

> are you serious??????????? out of all the people on this site, Aquanina has been one of the NICEST people to me on here. she never shot my ideas down or called me an idiot or discouraged me from trying anything.
> 
> saying that Aquanina is harsh and discouraging is like saying a moose is an airplane



Actually,  I have seen many threads promoting commercial lucid dreaming products here that break forum rules and they still remain here.  I have had my best DILD's from Nick's technique he discovered in lucidology 103.  I bought it purely for that technique.  I wanted to share this information with people here as it is an important new discovery so I made a thread about it.  Aquanina immediately deleted my thread and I asked for an explanation and she implied that she didn't like Nick and I shouldn't be advertising products.  I replied to her that saying that she is biased towards Nick and that I was wanting to simply share an important discovery concerning DILD induction that she should investigate rather than immediately condemn it.  I didn't get a reply.  I took an immediate dislike to her because of this.

----------


## atkins513

Interesting. I didn't know about any of this. And Mcwillis you are completely right. Who did invent the timer method? Oh ya.. first time I heard of it was from L101 and haven't saw it anywhere else. Could be wrong, but im pretty sure its his baby, and it gave me my very first ld. 

As far as L103, haven't tried it. yet.
Now I love how someone like WLLPEREGOY comes right into the middle of the thread and defends someone without knowing the whole situation. 
I actually like Aquanina as she has always been nice towards me as well, but we do have disagreeable views on this particular topic. I do not hold that against her though and I do think she is a great mod here in DV as long as she does't take personal views as far as to delete threads. As far as what you had mentioned MCW I think she undersands now this is something we want to discuss and have discussed. This isn't about Nick Newport and likes or dislikes for him or lucidology, its for discussion of the methods.

----------


## Raspberry

I don't think there should be a discussion about specific people here. I know Aquanina opposed your views, but there's always going to be someone (in this case a lot of people) who have conflicting opinions with others. I think you guys should drop the Aquanina-do-you-like-her topic.

----------


## nina

> Aquanina immediately deleted my thread and I asked for an explanation and *she implied that she didn't like Nick* and I shouldn't be advertising products.  I replied to her that saying that she is biased towards Nick and that I was wanting to simply share an important discovery concerning DILD induction that she should investigate rather than immediately condemn it.  I didn't get a reply.  I took an immediate dislike to her because of this.



Ok so now you're just plain lying...and I have no patience for liars. In my response to you, I never said nor implied that I disliked anyone, I was merely upholding my moderator position in removing a thread which was in violation of the forum's policy regarding advertising. In other words...just doing my job. I included the link to the NN thread as an FYI and clearly showed no bias whatsoever. But people see what they want to see I guess. 





> Hello,
> 
> Just a friendly reminder (warning) that advertising other lucid dreaming websites here is not allowed, so please do not post links to lucidology. Also, you might be interested in the following thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/
> 
> Cheers
> -nina
> 
> DV Staff

----------


## atkins513

> Ok so now you're just plain lying...and I have no patience for liars. In my response to you, I never said nor implied that I disliked anyone, I was merely upholding my moderator position in removing a thread which was in violation of the forum's policy regarding advertising. In other words...just doing my job. I included the link to the NN thread as an FYI and clearly showed no bias whatsoever. But people see what they want to see I guess.




Its fine guys. Aquanina is a great mod, and as I said earlier I have no problem with her personally.. lets continue discussing what this thread is meant to discuss. Please.  :smiley:  lol

----------


## mcwillis

> Ok so now you're just plain lying...and I have no patience for liars. In my response to you, I never said nor implied that I disliked anyone, I was merely upholding my moderator position in removing a thread which was in violation of the forum's policy regarding advertising. In other words...just doing my job. I included the link to the NN thread as an FYI and clearly showed no bias whatsoever. But people see what they want to see I guess.



Ok I put my hands up to the friendly reminder, however, I wasn't lieing, I didn't completely remember our original conversation.  So why haven't you deleted all of the other threads promoting commercial lucid dreaming products that are sometimes bogus products that do create enormous misinformation concerning the attainment of lucidity?  I can only assume it is because you have a strong negative bias towards Mr. Newport, i.e. that you dislike him.  And my original dislike towards you has changed as I have got to know you better around this forum.

----------


## mcwillis

> Its fine guys. Aquanina is a great mod, and as I said earlier I have no problem with her personally.. lets continue discussing what this thread is meant to discuss. Please.  lol



How useful did you find stop, drop and roll?

----------


## atkins513

Actually, thats one of the techniques I have not used.. I have trained myself to fall asleep very quickly and using such a drawn out technique as stop drop and roll doesn't seem like it would work well for me.. so i havent tried it just yet.. what do you think about it? have you used it? 

Something I have used is laying on the floor for a bit, then getting into bed, but this technique works so well I usually just pass out lol

----------


## atkins513

> Aquanina is probably my favorite person on DV, Maybe she has other things to do and can't delete every thread with advertising on here. 
> Aquanina is nice and awesome END OF STORY



Thanks for the interjection of complete nonsense but we were talking about the stop drop and roll method, not aquanina.. She's nice, we like her.. good. Thanks for your input. So back to topic.. have you tried Stop drop and roll Mcwillis?

----------


## iFatal

Ok I think it's time for me to jump into this conversation.

When I first found out about lucid dreaming, the first thing I did was go to youtube and type in, "How to lucid dream" I found Newports videos and they actually helped me. I didn't think they were confusing and his videos on SP taught me that there is nothing to be scared of when going threw SP and the different symptoms of sleep paralysis.

I think thats pretty good considering a lot of the videos on youtube involving sleep paralysis talk about how its scary and stuff about demons and peoples experiences.

For exmaple:

If you look at the comments, the majority of the comments talk about how it's scary and how it's paranormal

YouTube - The Science of Sleep Paralysis

YouTube - sleep paralysis explained?

After I watched Newports videos, I did some more research and I found this forum.
Now if I were to see one of these videos then I probably wouldn't be here posting this right now.

His stop drop and roll commands were also pretty helpful as well as how he explains that you have a better chance at lucid dreaming in the morning. Which is exactly why when you hit the snooze button in the morning when you wake up and go back to sleep, you usually have a long vivid dream.

----------


## iFatal

Oh and mcwills, what would your overall review of lucidology 102 be? (I'm just curious.)

----------


## Kona

> Ok I think it's time for me to jump into this conversation.
> 
> When I first found out about lucid dreaming, the first thing I did was go to youtube and type in, "How to lucid dream" I found Newports videos and they actually helped me. I didn't think they were confusing and his videos on SP taught me that there is nothing to be scared of when going threw SP and the different symptoms of sleep paralysis.
> 
> I think thats pretty good considering a lot of the videos on youtube involving sleep paralysis talk about how its scary and stuff about demons and peoples experiences.
> 
> For exmaple:
> 
> If you look at the comments, the majority of the comments talk about how it's scary and how it's paranormal
> ...




you know you could've got the same exact information from EWLD  :Picard face palm:  all nick does is drag  out common techniques 

it says to wake up about 3 hrs early then go back to sleep in EWLD hm... sounds just like what you posted there

end of story

----------


## atkins513

Not end of story. You mentioned one technique that is similiar.. So if Ewld works, then apparently Nicks method that "sounds just like what you posted there" would also work. Thanks for the confirmation  :smiley:  lol

----------


## Kona

nick just gets his techniques from EWLD and other people and drags them out and calls them his own.

have you even READ EWLD??

i have watched stop drop and roll and all he does is drag out the WILD that other scientists have invented

----------


## EbbTide000

Hi all 14 contributors to this thread.

(Atkins512, Robert Butler, mcwillis, Puffin, Hukif, Pan, dteamsickle, luffy28, GuyCecil, Neee, Dakotahok, Kona, Raspberry, iFatal.)

I'm going to have another go at Lucid Dreaming again. And I thought I'd use Nick's second and seventh 101 video's 

Question: 

Where is the best place to open a thread on my attempt?

Would it be best for me to open a dream journal and do it in that?

If so, how do I open a dream journal?

(Post 73 on page 3)

From video 2

The whole trick to Lucid Dreaming is to enter a subconscious focus without losing awareness.

(2:28)

So how do you do that?

Sleep paralysis is not dangerous because it is something that your body does every night.

(...)

Luckily, paralysis is limited to your voluntary muscle sysmtem like your arms and legs. Your breathing is semi involuntary so you still have control over it even in deep paralysis. If you enter sleep paralysis and decide you want to break free and wake-up, simply change your breathing pattern to something other than the sleep breathing pattern your body is already in.

(...)

(...) ... enter Mind Awake, Body Asleep. When this happens youre actually aware of the process your body goes through when it falls asleep.

This is our main secret trick for doing Visualization Free lucid dreams and OBEs.

This transition is the most important skill to learn in this part of the course.

(5:18)

Why? Because when you can put your body to sleep without losing consciousness at any point, you have 100% perfectly clear dream recall.

This is called a Wake Induced Lucid Dream or (WILD). It is as easy to remember what you did in a WILD as it is to remember the last fifteen or so of waking awareness.

(6:12)

Here is the Key:

And this one fact is so important and so critical that Im giving it a Big Fancy name, its called The Fundermental Therum of Sleep Paralysis. 

The Fundermental Therum of Sleep Paralysis is that when you wake-up and fall asleep without moving at all sleep paralysis becomes extreemly likely.

(...)

(6:55)

The foundation skill that you need to develop this knowledge into a full blown induction is To Fall Asleep Quickly.

Post 77 on page 4 (from video 7)

What we really want looks more like this (diagram). What you want is to hover on the awake-asleep thresh hold. So you slip into a subconscious focus without losing too much awareness by slipping into a deep sleep.

()

You may be thinking, Easier said than done. Because what usually happens is when people try to do this they just fall asleep and thats the end of it. 

The solution most books give is to hope that you some how magically become aware within the dream spontainiously. The idea is that by telling yourself over and over, while your awake, to become lucid, that eventually youll have lucid dreams just from force of habit alone.

(2:22)

It turns out that such a secret weapon does exist. Its called a digital cooking timer.

(...)

The idea is to fall asleep as normal and dont even try to stay aware. 

You set the timer to beep so that it wakes you up a few minutes later. 

(...)

First you wake-up and fall asleep 4 or 5 times, without moving, using a timer.(...). This will put you in sleep paralysis.

Then (...)

Then (...) 

I (deb) will work just with the bit I pulled from video's 2 and 7 till I can make it work. Here is a bit more that I 
like from video 7.

Whether you get an Lucid Dream or OBE from this depends on where youre focussing at the moment of the phantom beep, either in the dream or on your physical body.

(7:07)

If you get a Lucid Dream your clarity level will likely be less than most OBEs. However Lucid Dreams are often a lot more fun because they often start out in some kind of strange, other-wordly area, which is usually more fun to explore than the non-phisical version of your bedroom.

OBEs often have much higher clarity than Lucid Dreams.

When you use the timer method youll end-up with plenty of each so you can decide which you prefer.

----------


## Raspberry

Hey debrajane, it would probably be best if you use a dream journal. 

You can start one by going to "dream journals" at the top bar, and at the top right of the page you'll see a button to make an entry. Then just type out your entry and post it  :wink2: 

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

*Hi everyone

I have ordered a nice Dreamer Sleep mask (blindfold) so I can try this:

*Lucidology

 part 8 

Transcript from beginning to 41/2 minute point of 7 minute part 8 video

(00:08)

Hi this is Nicholas Newport and welcome to Lucidology 101:

 How to trick your body into falling asleep to quickly start having lots of OBEs and Lucid Dreams without using any visualizations

(00:19)

In a lot of OBEs its really hard to tell whats going on because every thing is going to be so solid and vivid and detailed that you wont really know for sure if youre actually awake or if your in an OBE. So, here in Part 8 well find out how to basically take the *RED PILL* and do *REALITY-CHECKS* to figure out whats going on and whether your in an OBE or not.

Lucid Dreams and OBEs can be extremely realistic. 

In fact a lot of times its very hard to tell if youre actually awake or if youre dreaming.

Sometimes theyre actually more realistic than waking awareness.

Sometimes after an OBE youll find that your physical sight is actually hazy and dream-like compared to the hyper-detailed realism of the OBE. For example, a lot of times your vision will have what photographers call high dynamic range or HDR. HDR means that there is a higher range between the bright areas and the dark areas.

HDR is anything but dream-like and you might not think, at first, that you are in an OBE because your sight has so much detail.

Your sight may also seem like it has more pixels than when you were physically aware. In fact, these OBEs should be called high-band-width experiences because of all the sensory information that you take in. This effect is compounded when you use the timer-method that we covered in Part 7. 


{*Part* *7* is post *77* in page 4 of this thread}

Remember that the hypnotic-fractionation effect causes you to hover on the awake asleep thresh hold when you enter and exit trance over and over. The first couple of times you wake up and fall asleep it is relatively easy to tell if youre non-physical or physical because its kind of a sloppy cycle and you swing wildly around between awake and asleep.

However

As the hypnotic-fractionation effect kicks in, the cycles start to get tighter and tighter.

The OBEs start to become more and more realistic, eventually, it can become very difficult to tell if your waking-up in your physical bedroom or if youre in an OBE.

(02:12)

This is called a false awakening loop in which you think you wake up but you end up in an OBE then you wake up again and end up in another OBE. It may take a couple tries before you really do wake up in your physical bedroom again. This is because youve started to spiral off-centre toward a non-physical focus.

(02:33)

What you need is a way to know if youre in an OBE to wake up for real. Basically you need a way to take the red pill  this is called a reality check and not just any reality check will do. You need to do a movement free reality check so you can do it without disturbing your trance.

In fact you need a set of reality checks because there is no single, silver bullet, reality check which is 100% reliable.

Here are the 4 most effective, most reliable and easiest reality checks that you can start using immediately. The four checks are:

*First: The Blindfold Test*

The Transparent Eyelids check

Overlaid Sight and 

The Spoon Bending Test.

(03:09)

First is the Blindfold Reality check this is the easiest reality check of all. All you do is put on a blindfold and relax into sleep. If at any time you find you can see the room through the blindfold then you know youre in a subconscious dream environment and youre looking at the dream version of your room.

The advantage of this is that its simple and requires no practice.

Secondly, once it works there is no doubt in your mind that it really did work.

Also, its an ongoing reality check its not some thing that comes and goes in an instant

So

Heres a way you can use the Blindfold Test for free OBEs that require exactly zero work. The fact is you probably are already having many spontaneous morning OBEs but dont realize theyre OBEs because you dont have a system to catch when these happen. All you need you need to do is get in the habit of sleeping with a blindfold on. 

When ever you wake up and are able to see you would have just gotten a free OBE with out doing any extra work. 

As good as the Blindfold Test is, it does have its disadvantages. For instance, you may find that the blindfold is distracting and that it is hard to relax with it on. If you tried this method I do recommend getting a padded blindfold in the $20 to $30 range because I find the cheap ones are too uncomfortable to be of any real use.

(04:27)

The second disadvantage is exit blindness. ()

Ok Dream Viewers

This video goes till (9:50) or (7:10) before the car salesman spiel happens.

But I need to get a nice soft, padded blindfold first so I can have a go at the above. 

I found this one using google search at sleepbuddy it costs $26:75 AUD and the ad reads:

 Dreamer Sleepmask  (The very best Eye Mask on the market). For a Limited Time: receive a free Carry Pouch with every Dreamer mask purchased.

The Dreamer is a long time favourite of many Sleep Buddy customers; liked for its style, super comfort and ability to block light. The fabric that rests over the eye area on the face is plush, fully breathable, 100% cotton interlock padding. The masks feels great when on like it is custom made. The unique design of the dreamer allows it to block out the light with minimal pressure on your eyes. Perfect for day sleeps, travel or getting that extra couple of hours sleep once the sun is up.

I will let you Dream Viewers know when it arrives and how I go using it.

~3pm here (Monday 23-May-11)

----------


## Raspberry

Whoa, that much for a blindfold? You know there's OTHER RC's to do right? Like the old pinch your nose and breath/stick your finger through your hand? You don't need to buy a mask.

Everything here is available on this site for much less.

----------


## EbbTide000

> Whoa, that much for a blindfold? You know there's OTHER RC's to do right? Like the old pinch your nose and breath/stick your finger through your hand? You don't need to buy a mask.
> 
> Everything here is available on this site for much less.



I haven't purchased that blindfold yet cos the transfer of funds from my savings to my master card hadn't happened yesterday when I tried.

So

Have you got blindfold?

I want a comfy blind fold. Please link-me.

I will wait for a reply before I go ahead with buying the other one.

It is about 8am here now.

----------


## Raspberry

> I haven't purchased that blindfold yet cos the transfer of funds from my savings to my master card hadn't happened yesterday when I tried.
> 
> So
> 
> Have you got blindfold?
> 
> I want a comfy blind fold. Please link-me.
> 
> I will wait for a reply before I go ahead with buying the other one.
> ...



No I don't have a blindfold, what I mean is that you don't need one for the sake of reality checking. There are may other methods that are free.

Fair enough if it helps you sleep, but for reality checking I wouldn't waste your money.

----------


## Puffin

> No I don't have a blindfold, what I mean is that you don't need one for the sake of reality checking. There are may other methods that are free.
> 
> Fair enough if it helps you sleep, but for reality checking I wouldn't waste your money.



I got my sleep mask at Wal-Mart for three bucks. It has a monkey on it, and it came with a flashlight too.

----------


## Jeff777

As far as I'm concerned, this guy is no different from those who found a way to sell bottled water for a buck to people who can easily get it from fountains for free.  























But I still prefer bottled water.   ::tongue::

----------


## Aeolar

I actually signed up for this a while back. I subscribed to the e-mail thread, and all I ever got was spam saying to 'Buy Now! 50% off! Buy Now! Techniques for _____ (etc...)" I think that there may have been some notes struck here, but it is definitely for a monetary pursuit and not for a genuine spreading of lucid knowledge. I personally would discourage listening to these, but if you really feel like these could work, why not? Everyone is different. They may work, they may not. Definitely a cash cow, this one though.

----------


## EbbTide000

A post man just delivered my "sleepbuddy.com.au" Dream Mask.

It is 10 am Wed 1-June-11 here in Adelaide, South Australia.

It is the first day of Winter.

I am so excited.

I feel like immature SWAN in that song:

There once was an ugly suckling
With feathers all shabby and brown
And in every place
They said to his face
Hiss, Hiss,
Get out of town

Hiss, Hisss, Get Out
Hiss, Hisss, Get Out
Hiss, Hisss, Get Out of town.

BUT

All through the winter-time
He hid himself away
Ashamed to show his face
Afraid of what others might say

All through the winter time in his lonely clump of weeds

Till a flock of swans spied him there and very soon agreed

YOUR A VERY FINE SEAN INDEED.

I am gonna practice hard all through the winter time of 2011 and by the

 "Australian Spring Racing Carnival"

I will be able to leave my physical body at will and stand beside it.

Then I'll be cool

And

The IASD Main Forum

Will Unbann me.

----------


## EbbTide000

Sleep Paralysis

This is a transcript of the first video I got from Nick back in 2008. It is now free, on YouTube. It is 17 minutes so I will put it in 4 four+ minute posts, here in your thread.

(00:08) In this section we are going to learn what is the easiest, most reliable and simplest way to enter into a subconscious focus without using any visualization. It's called "Sleep Paralysis". And we're going to learn what it is, how to enter it, and who to use it to have lots and lots of OBEs.

So what is sleep paralysis? Sleep paralysis is a protection mechanism your body uses when you fall asleep. If you were to dream of doing something very active, like running and you weren't in sleep paralysis then you would move your limbs when you were asleep and wake yourself up.

To prevent that from happening your body disconnects your voluntary muscles system from your mind so you can dream all you like without waking yourself up. Normaly you're not aware of that happening because by the time your body shuts itself down in sleep paralysis your mind has already fallen asleep and is unaware of what's happening.

 In other words, you enter a state of "Body Awake, Mind Asleep", before entering, "Body Asleep, Mind Asleep".

(01:07) However, we're going to learn how to short circuit that process and keep your mind awake when your In sleep paralysis.

This is called, "Mind Awake, Body Asleep".

If you've read Robert Monroe's books he calls this state, "Focus Ten" or F10.

(1:25) its gone midnight here, in Adelaide, South Australia so I am off to bed.

Night-night.

Can't sleep, so here is a bit more

(01:25) So what does sleep paralysis have to do with lucid dreaming? 

The whole trick to lucid dreaming is to enter a "subconscious focus" without losing awareness.

When you enter into sleep paralysis your body automatically sends your mind into a subconscious focus. You don't have to use any visualizations when you use this method because your body does it biologically.

Here is why this works

When you're awake you brain is in what's called a beta state."Beta" means that your dominant electrical brain waves are osilating at around 14 to 30 HZ per second. 

When you enter sleep paralysis your brain automatically puts itself into dream mode, the theta state. Theta is slower than beta and is around 4 to 7 HZ. The upshot of all this is that you can use sleep paralysis to cause the brain to enter into a subconscious focus and you don't need to use any visualizations at all.

 Simply knowing the tricks to entering waking paralysis is all you need, and that's what we're going to learn next.(02:18)

Morning 

Here is a bit more of my first 17 minutes.

(02:18) So what does sleep paralysis feel like?

You're Stuck

The way you usually become aware of sleep paralysis is that you wake-up in it and you find that you can't move or make a sound. Sleep paralysis often feels like there's a heavy lead blanket on you.

{This can be scary but It's very useful!}

It's not that there is really anything on you or that your muscled have become weaker. The feeling is because your brain has to send a stronger nerve signal than normal to get get the same muscle movement. This makes it feel like you have to overcome some kind of resistance when you try to move.

This feeling also usually makes it feel like it's harder to breathe but it's actually a natural sleep process.  Sleep paralysis happens every single you fall asleep. Here is why sleep paralysis is the "Holy Grail" for new OBEers.

Sleep paralysis is very unmistakable, once you enter it you cannot mis it. This is different from most things in lucid dreaming where everything is usually very subtle. Infact you've probably already had many OBEs and didn't realise it because you didn't know what to look for.

So

When your first starting out you should make sleep paralysis be your number one goal, not having a full blown OBE or lucid dream.


The reason is, is that when you have sleep paralysis you know for sure that you've made measurable progress.


Once you've achieved sleep paralysis you're not quite into a lucid dream or OBE, but your very close. (3:33)


(Breaking to eat now, it is 2:30pm Monday 6/6/11 here in Adelaide, South Australia.)

----------


## Ghost94

Lucidology is bullshit and a scam, the guy is not experienced in lucid dreaming, and he also has made a bunch of bodybuilding scam sites that market "muscle growing" programs. And his name is not Nicholas Newport.

I only read Aquanina´s first post, and it made me appreciate her even more.

edit: typo

----------


## Raspberry

Someone lock this thread already. It's died, except for debrajane.

----------


## EbbTide000

Ok, I'm back. Please don't lock.

"When your first starting out you should make sleep paralysis be your number one goal, not having a full blown OBE or lucid dream.

The reason is, is that when you have sleep paralysis you know for sure that you've made measurable progress.

Once you've achieved sleep paralysis you're not quite into a lucid dream or OBE, but your very close." (3:33)

(Breaking to eat now, it is 2:30pm Monday 6/6/11 here in Adelaide, South Australia.)

(Time now is 7:50pm Tuesday 21/June11) I WAS HUNGRY.
3:33 (continued)

Later on we will cover exit techniques that you can use to convert sleep paralysis into a lucid dream or OBE.

Here is the most effective trick to break sleep paralysis.

It is always a good idea to have a back-up plan and know how to break unwanted sleep paralysis. The only way your bony knows for sure if your mind is awake is if you move. This is a problem when you are in 100% sleep paralysis which is preventing you from moving.

Luckily, paralysis is limited to your voluntary muscle system like your arms and legs. Your breathing, however, is semi-involuntary so you still have control over it even in deep paralysis.

If you enter sleep paralysis and decide you want to break it and wake up simply change your breathing pattern to something other than the sleep breathing pattern your body is already in. The most effective way I have found to do this is to to begin breathing deeply and slowly. After about 10 or 15 seconds your body will notice the change in breathing and start to bring you out of paralysis.

Not many things in Lucid Dreaming are 100% reliable but this but this has always worked for me every single time.(4:33)

To be continued.

----------


## Choi

Yay I found someone who uses Lucidology 101 atleast. Just one thing to note the Stop Drop and roll is not supposed to make you come in waking sleep paralysis!
That's the timer's job, and the Stop Drop and roll is just used to fall asleep and make you wake up from the timer in sleep paralysis. 
But if you want to get in waking sleep paralysis the Time method is bullet proof, if you don't move upon awakening.
You don't have to buy the Lucidology 102 but it's a great visualization guide. But use Lucidology 101 it's awesome!

----------


## EbbTide000

Not many things in Lucid Dreaming are 100% reliable but this has always worked for me every single time. (4:33)

To continue ...

(04:33) 

An alternate method recommended by Robert Bruce is to try to move a finger or a toe to break paralysis. I personally find that I usually can't get a signal to my toes when in full paralysis. So I just use the deep breathing method instead.

Howerver his methods are used successfully by a large number of people so you may want to experiment with it and see if it works for you.

Whatever method you choose the main trick is to not panic. And send some sort of a signal to the body that the mind is awake.

(05:00) To be continued ... soon.

----------


## EbbTide000

Whatever method you choose the main trick is to not panic. And send some sort of a signal to the body that the mind is awake.

(05:00) To continue ... 

Some people find that when they enter waking sleep paralysis they find that when they were asleep they weren't breathing. The problem here not because of the.sleep paralysis itself but because they have an existing condition called sleep apnoea. Sleep apnoea basically means that you stop breathing when you are asleep.

If they had never experimented with waking sleep paralysis they might not have ever known that they have sleep apnoea. So this is one of the benefits of using sleep paralysis to have lucid dreams, you'll find out whether or not you have sleep apnoea.

Note, that there is a big difference between the regular heavy sensation that you get with sleep paralysis verses not breathing at all. If your not breathing at all then you probably have sleep apnoea and you should see your doctor about it. 

If you only get the regular, heavy, lead blanket feeling that comes from sleep paralysis then everything is normal and there is no reason to panic. (5:50)

To be continued ...

----------


## EbbTide000

Sleep-order flipping trick

(05:50 to 06:50)

As we mentioned before, normally you enter a state of body-awake, mind asleep before entering body asleep mind asleep.

However, what would happen if we switched it around so your body falls asleep first?

In that case you would be aware of the process that your body goes through when it falls asleep!

THIS is our MAIN secret trick for doing visualization free lucid dreams and OBEs.

This transition is the most important skill to learn from this part of the course.

The reason is that, 

When you can put your body to sleep without losing consciousness, at any point, you have 100%, perfectly clear, dream recall. This is called a wake induced lucid dream or WILD. It's as easy to remember what you did in a WILD as it is to remember what you did in your 15 minutes or so of normal waking awareness.

With this method you don't have to think back through the hazy dream phase like you normally do with most dreams.

So, what does it feel liketo watch your body fall asleep? (06:50)

----------


## EbbTide000

What does SP feel like 

(6:50 to 7:50)

Instead of waking up in sleep paralysis with the heavy, lead blanket feeling, when you induce paralysis consciously, you have the sensation of having the heavy, lead blanket being laid on your chest. It often feels like it begins at your feet, comes up over your chest, then ends at your head. 

When that process is complete you're in sleep paralysis.

So how do you get this process to happen consistantly?

The underlying principle we need to understand is called, Mind Body Inderpendence. Mind body independence means the mind and the body work without really knowing what the other is doing. There are all kinds of stuff the body is doing that the mind is never really aware of.

For instance

You probably don't feel every single thing that your digestive system does to each and every molecule of food that passes in and out of you. More than likely, you have awareness on either end but the middle part is fairly mysterious. In the same way, the body is not able to read the minds thoughts.

So, the body never knows, for sure, if the mind has fallen asleep. (7:50)

----------


## Mancon

I really don't like the lucidology series.

----------


## Choi

> I really don't like the lucidology series.



I didn't liked his way of describing things either, but I tested his timer and that was really good.
But why do you don't like it? Is it because his techniques isn't completely bullet proof or is it because he can't in a scientifically "perfect" way explain why the methods work? 
I used to blame him for that too, then I realised that no method can be perfectly explained and no method is bullet proof.
For example try to explain why MILD makes you lucid.  ::D:  At least Nicholas Newsport (even though it's a fake name), tried to explain his method.
I'm not saying that Dreamviews explains bad, I'm just saying that you can't explain lucidity.

The only method that will make you lucid is "time" and experience, and then it might be good to make all the misstakes to learn what works and what's not.

And I just need to add that the smash-talked "Stop Drop and Roll" is not a WILD technique, he sais in the Lucidology 102 that it's just a relaxation method if your unable to fall asleep, but if you can fall asleep immedaitelly, then that is better. And by the way this is no advertisement, I can even say that you don't need to buy Lucidology 102, it's just a guide of how to understand lucidology 101 and how to visualize correctly and that you can learn here on this forum.
But don't stop believing in the free Lucidology 101 because of that...

----------


## EbbTide000

Hello Mancon

Lots of folk here on Dream Views have also said, I really don't like the Lucidology series. So, you are not alone.

But

Nick Newport, (also known as Matt Jones, he changed his handle cos there were too many Matt Jones' on the Internet)

Nick Newport needed to do 101 and 102 so that he could take people into 103. In 103 Nick encourages folk to, personaly, get to know their Cosmic Jellyfish.

Hello Choi

In mid 2008, when I was new to the Internet and new to Saltcube, Matt sent me a 17, and a 37 minute download. I am slowly transcribing the 17 minute one Now. And then I will do the 37 minute one.

A year or more later he uploaded these 17 and 37 as 101 on Youtube. But I think there are things omitted on his Youtube's.

To continue ...

(7:50 to 8:50)

To get around this the body has to continually poll the mind to see what's going on.

The only way it can do that is thtough a language that the body and the mind use to talk to each other.

We can learn this language by carefully watching what the body does when falling asleep.

And

how it responds to certain commands we give it.

The first word in this language is The Rollover Signal. When the body thinks the mind is asleep it usually sends a test signal that feels like an Urge to Rollover.

If

you ignore this Urge, the body decides that the mind is asleep, and goes ahead and enters sleep paralysis.

If, on the other hand, you succumb to the rollover signal and move, then the body knows that the mind is not asleep and does not enter sleep paralysis. (8:30)

8:30 to 8:55 is a pictorial description of the rollover signal

----------


## EbbTide000

(8:55 to 10)

There are four main types of Rollover signal.

The first type is to fall asleep without the Rollover signal.

This happens when you relax quickly and deeply and the body decides to just go ahead and paralyse without sending much of a rollover signal.

Other times it's the opposite.

The second type is a painfull-signal-swell.

In this case, if you're tense, but stay still long enough, and if your body is tired enough, what will happen is the rollover signal builds and builds untill it becomes very painfull and extremely hard to ignore. However if you are too tense, the body wont paralyze no matter how long you've been still. This is called a Signal Swell.

The third type is called an Urge-Serge.

An Urge-Serge can be very usefull.

In an Urge-Serge the body sends out a strong signal out of nowhere. If you're able to resist the signal for 3 or 4 seconds, the body ends the surge and paralyses all at once.

If your not relaxed enough this will probably result in only partial sleep paralysis. Partial sleep paralysis can be used to induce lucid dreams but it is not ideal. We'll cover ways to transform partail sleep paralysis into a successful exit later on. (10:00)

----------


## Supernova

He's a goddamn scammer, plain and simple.  This man does not deserve one moment of your attention.  He's attempting to hijack lucid dreaming and explain the knowledge gathered by many scientists and lucid dreamers, explaining it in a roundabout, esoteric manner to make it seem like he knows something that everyone else doesn't, so that he can then rope gullible people into buying his program.

----------


## EbbTide000

:Pfft: 

 His 102 is/was $35.

His 103 can be purchased in parts. Well I told him to not to sent me any more parts after the second download cos I dont just want to be emotionally WOWed. I WANT TO DO IT.

He is not a blinking scammer.

How many books have you bought in the last 10 years?

Hundreds of dollars worth, I bet.

Me too.

I am a hungry seeker.

I've got 

The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying, worth every cent of the $36:99.

Cosmic Conscious by R. Maurice, M.D. $35:00 magnificent.

The Power of Now, Eckart Toll $23:00

Autobiography of a Yogi, $25:00

Guns Germs and Steel, Jared Diamond, $30:00

The Secret $35:00

I got draws full of amazing books and I dip into them often.

I bet you have spent heaps on books over the years too.

If Nick was carging 10 times as much I would heartily recomend his 101, his 102 and the two parts of his 103, (that I got).

And stop calling me gulible

I should be asleep cos it is nearly 2am. So, sorry for the tiraid but I'm tired.

You wrote
" He's a goddamn scammer, plain and simple. This man does not deserve one moment of your attention. He's attempting to hijack lucid dreaming and explain the knowledge gathered by many scientists and lucid dreamers, explaining it in a roundabout, esoteric manner to make it seem like he knows something that everyone else doesn't, so that he can then rope gullible people into buying his program."

----------


## EbbTide000

(10:00 to 10:50)

Finally there is one last main type of Rollover signal that you should know about called a Quick Switch.

If sleep paralysis is the Holy Grail of new OBEers then the Quick Switch signal is the Holy Grail of Urge Serges.

It happens quickly and rewards you with nice deep sleep paralysis almost instantly.

The Quick Switch, urge serge usually happens in one of two cases.

Number one

When the body is very tired and wants to go to sleep as soon as it can.

Number two

When the body was very recently asleep and is currently very deeply relaxed.

We are going to use both of those cases later on to construct a very powerful lucid dream induction. (10:50)

----------


## Choi

> He's a goddamn scammer, plain and simple.  This man does not deserve one moment of your attention.  He's attempting to hijack lucid dreaming and explain the knowledge gathered by many scientists and lucid dreamers, explaining it in a roundabout, esoteric manner to make it seem like he knows something that everyone else doesn't, so that he can then rope gullible people into buying his program.



That was a lot of negativity. =( But I am not gonna argue, it's no use.

*I don't mean that anyone is an idiot I just had to add it =)*

Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level.

----------


## EbbTide000

We are going to (...) construct a very powerful dream induction.

To continue transcript ...

(10:50 to 11:30)

Before we can do that, there is an important piece of the puzzle that we need to cover, "How to get the body to ask to fall asleep?"

The Rollover signal comes on fast or slow depending on what position you are laying in. The body position that brings it on faster than any other position is simply to lay flat on your back with your arms at your sides.

Using this simple bit of information we can erradicate the single biggest cause of insomnia, the "Toss and Turn" syndrome.

When you toss and turn in bed what you are doing is, "resetting" the body's internal timer, each time you roll over.

The body is trying to go to sleep by sending you a roll over test signal, but you keep telling it, "not to sleep", when you move.

So you end up stuck in a toss and turn loop and never get to sleep.

This results in insomnia

(11:30)

----------


## EbbTide000

(11:30) So how do we fix this?

The key is in understanding the 2  causes of the toss-and-turn syndrome:

Number 1

The roll-over urge itself

Number 2

Collecting and then releasing tension.

We just talked about the first reason which is the roll-over test-signal itself. The other reason for rolling over is that * tossing-and-turning*  is the way for the body to *gradually* disipate tension in your muscles.

When you lay in a certain position for a while tension collects in some pionts of your muscles but not in others. Then when you roll over the tension is realeased but reforms in other areas.

Notice in the chart that each time you roll over you add tension back but over time the total amount of tension decreases.

You might start out with tension in the front of your shoulders. You roll over and it releases there but then reforms in your upper-back. You roll over again and it releases from your upper-back and forms in your chest.

Each time you roll over the tension shifts and reduces a tiny bit and eventually the toss-and-turn-syndrome will cause you to relax enough that you'll fall asleep.

But

There is a much easier way to go about it

The easier way to go about it is called:

Stop

Drop and

Roll.

(12:36)

----------


## luminousfractal

Wow.. its super interesting to see how much hostility some of the members have here against the Lucidology material..   Personally I found it extreamly usefull, although I can agree that understanding his terminology was not easy and required learning and understanding a new map of the environment.. anyway I've been Lucid dreaming for over 15 years, and having OBE's on very rare occasions, but after examining his works starting about a week ago..  I've had a dramatic increase in my abilities to navigate in the Lucid environment..  in particular with OBEs... I hadn't had an OBE for years and in 2 out of 5 nights this weeks I experienced multiple OBEs wich were induced using insights I gathered from his 101 and 102 series..  most interesting for me are the phazing and zooming techniques, wich worked for me for the first time two nights ago..   I don't wanna sound like a saleman for his shyck, cause yeah I agree he really amps it up with the modern day marketing speal on his vids.. but honestly if he were still around I wouldn't think twice about paying 20 bucks for his work...  unfortunatly he no longer sells his products so I'm stuck trolling the web to try and find his programs from torrents and people who already bought it..   In particular the 103 Material is almost non existant?  does anyone here have it?  *I would really really really really!!!! like to get a hold of the 103 Material...   *  
Also if anyone here would like to recomend other material they feel is better I would love to check it out..  I've pretty much gotten everything I can out of the programs and I'd love to check out the best and latest material on Lucid dreaming and OBEing, so PM if you feel like pointing me in the direction of some new and awesome material..  Thanx!  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

I agree 100 percent Luminous. If you get the 103 stuff, please please let me know. I have 102 already.

----------


## mcwillis

The 103 course is apparently very large.  I did receive an email about all of the modules from Nick and then a week or two an email about the first installment.  I bought the first module and it was very, very interesting research.  The zooming technique is absolutely fabulous from lucidology 102.  Hello Atkins  :smiley:

----------


## luminousfractal

Awesome, I'll let you know if do Atkins  :smiley:   Mcwillis I agree the Zooming is a fantastic technique, something I wish I understood years ago.. how did you manage to get 103?   his website is down and there doesn't seem to be any way to contact the man about his products..  maybe you PM me his email?

----------


## EbbTide000

HELP!

Please *post link* to Locked-thread about why why Nick Newports work stinks. I forgot the title. I've tried to search. There is something *(else)* in that MASSIVE thread that I NEED.

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear Reader

Nick Newport put 101 into 12 Youtubes in April 2009. I got his original 101 in 2008. 

*On Youtube 1/12, 4/12 and 11/12 are missing.* 

My downloads have stuff in them that can't be found on Youtube so I recon my two 2008 downloads (17 minutes and 37 minutes) have the missing information.

In this thread I have transcribed 12+ minutes of the 17+ minute download. I'm thinking of transcribing the last 5 minutes then posting the whole 17 minutes together in one post, for smooth reading.

Then I might get to work and transcribe the 37 minute download. That way *Dreamviews* will have a full-copy of Nick's original 101 from 2008.

----------


## atkins513

> Dear Reader
> 
> Nick Newport put 101 into 12 Youtubes in April 2009. I got his original 101 in 2008. 
> 
> *On Youtube 1/12, 4/12 and 11/12 are missing.* 
> 
> My downloads have stuff in them that can't be found on Youtube so I recon my two 2008 downloads (17 minutes and 37 minutes) have the missing information.
> 
> In this thread I have transcribed 12+ minutes of the 17+ minute download. I'm thinking of transcribing the last 5 minutes then posting the whole 17 minutes together in one post, for smooth reading.
> ...



Debra, can I get the missing videos from Lucidology 101 from you.

----------


## LucidRaider

Missing parts make it unprofessional and pretty much render it a bit useless, considering some bits are missing, which is vital info as part 1? idk.

----------


## atkins513

> Missing parts make it unprofessional and pretty much render it a bit useless, considering some bits are missing, which is vital info as part 1? idk.



Well it all used to be uploaded to youtube apparently. Youtube must have delete some of it and it never got re-uploaded.

----------


## LucidRaider

^  :Sad:

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Well it all used to be uploaded to youtube apparently. Youtube must have delete some of it and it never got re-uploaded.



Even the official website lacks the missing videos.

And Nicholas Newport isn't real person. He'd also like to sell you some great bodybuilding tips.

----------


## EbbTide000

> Debra, can I get the missing videos from Lucidology 101 from you.



Hi atkins

No, I wont send you my 2008 downloads. I dont know how to and Netzone Internet Cafe closed and a bakery is opening in its place. Those wonderfull computer techs would have helped me (or done it for me). They helped me way back in 2008 to put the original downloads onto my memory stick so I could watch it on the stand-alone in my room here at the boarding house.

I am on my phone and it is 1:38pm Wed 11-July-2012 here, now.

I just finished transcribing the original 17 minute download. I'm off to a Senior's (over 50s) Internet Lounge that is on my street. It's a 12 minute walk (waddle). I will post the whole original 17 minutes. (bfn)

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear Friends

In 2008 Nick sent me this 17 minutes download. I also got a 37 minute download at the same time. In April 2009 Nick chopped the 54 minutes into 12 Youtubes and put them on Youtube. This is the full transcript of the 17 minute video I got from Nick back in *2008.* 

(00:08) In this section we are going to learn what is the easiest, most reliable and simplest way to enter into a subconscious focus without using any visualization. It's called *"Sleep Paralysis".* And we're going to learn what it is, how to enter it, and who to use it to have lots and lots of OBEs.

*So what is sleep paralysis?*  Sleep paralysis is a protection mechanism your body uses when you fall asleep. If you were to dream of doing something very active, like running and you weren't in sleep paralysis then you would move your limbs when you were asleep and wake yourself up.

To prevent that from happening your body disconnects your voluntary muscles system from your mind so you can dream all you like without waking yourself up. Normally you're not aware of that happening because by the time your body shuts itself down in sleep paralysis *your mind has already fallen asleep*  and is unaware of what's happening.

In other words, you enter a state of "Body Awake, Mind Asleep", before entering, "Body Asleep, Mind Asleep".

(01:07) However, we're going to learn how to short circuit that process and *keep your mind awake* when your In sleep paralysis.

This is called, "Mind Awake, Body Asleep".

If you've read *Robert Monroe's books* he calls this state, "Focus Ten" or F10.

(01:25) So what does *sleep paralysis* have to do with *lucid dreaming?* 

The whole trick to lucid dreaming is to enter a "subconscious focus" *without losing awareness.*

When you enter into sleep paralysis your body automatically sends your mind into a subconscious focus. You don't have to use any visualizations when you use this method because your body does it biologically.

Here is why this works

When you're awake you brain is in what's called a beta state. "Beta" means that your dominant electrical brain waves are oscillating at around 14 to 30 HZ per second. 

When you enter sleep paralysis your brain automatically puts itself into dream mode, the theta state. Theta is slower than beta and is around 4 to 7 HZ. The upshot of all this is that you can use sleep paralysis to cause the brain to enter into a subconscious focus and you don't need to use any visualizations at all.

Simply knowing the tricks to entering waking paralysis is all you need, and that's what we're going to learn next.

(02:18) *So what does sleep paralysis feel like?*

You're Stuck!

The way you usually become aware of sleep paralysis is that you wake-up in it and you find that you can't move or make a sound. Sleep paralysis often feels like there's a heavy lead blanket on you.

*{This can be scary but its very useful!}*

It's *not* that there is really anything on you or that your muscled have become weaker. The feeling is because your brain has to send a stronger nerve signal than normal to get the same muscle movement. This makes it feel like you have to overcome some kind of resistance when you try to move.

This feeling also usually makes it *feel*  like it's *harder to breathe* but it's actually a natural sleep process. Sleep paralysis happens every single you fall asleep. Here is why sleep paralysis is the "Holy Grail" for new OBEers.

Sleep paralysis is very unmistakable; once you enter it you cannot miss it. This is different from most things in lucid dreaming where everything is usually very subtle. In fact you've probably already had many OBEs and didn't realize it because you *didn't know what to look for.*

So

When your first starting out you should make sleep paralysis be your number one goal, not having a full blown OBE or lucid dream.


The reason is, is that when you have sleep paralysis you know for sure that you've made measurable progress.


Once you've achieved sleep paralysis you're not quite into a lucid dream or OBE, but youre very close. 

(3:33) Later on we will cover exit techniques that you can use to convert sleep paralysis into a lucid dream or OBE.

*Here is the most effective trick to break sleep paralysis.*

It is always a good idea to have a back-up plan and know how to break unwanted sleep paralysis. The only way your body knows for sure if your mind is awake *is if you move.* This is a problem when you are in 100% sleep paralysis which is preventing you from moving.

Luckily, paralysis is limited to your voluntary muscle system like your arms and legs. Your *breathing,* however, is *semi-involuntary* so you still have control over it even in deep paralysis.

If you enter sleep paralysis and decide you want * to break it* and wake up simply change your breathing pattern to something other than the sleep breathing pattern your body is already in. The most effective way I have found to do this is to begin *breathing deeply and slowly.* After about 10 or 15 seconds your body will notice the change in breathing and start to bring you *out of paralysis.*

Not many things in Lucid Dreaming are 100% reliable but this but this has always worked for me every single time. 


(04:33) An alternate method recommended by *Robert Bruce* is to try to move a finger or a toe to break paralysis. I personally find that I usually can't get a signal to my toes when in full paralysis. So I just use the deep breathing method instead.

However his methods are used successfully by a large number of people so you may want to experiment with it and see if it works for you.

Whatever method you choose the main trick is to* not panic.*  And send some sort of a signal to the body that the mind is awake.

Some people find that when they enter waking sleep paralysis they find that when they were asleep they weren't breathing. The problem here is not because of the sleep paralysis itself but because they have an existing condition called sleep apnea. [b] Sleep apnea basically means that you stop breathing when you are asleep.

If they had never experimented with waking sleep paralysis they might not have ever known that they have sleep apnea. So this is one of the benefits of using sleep paralysis to have lucid dreams, you'll find out whether or not you have sleep apnea.

Note, that there is a big difference between the regular heavy sensation that you get with sleep paralysis verses not breathing at all. If youre not breathing at all then you probably have sleep apnea and you should see your doctor about it. 

If you only get the regular, heavy, lead blanket feeling that comes from sleep paralysis then everything is normal and there is no reason to panic. 

(5:50) As we mentioned before, normally you enter a state of body-awake, mind asleep before entering body asleep mind asleep.

However, what would happen if we switched it around so your body falls asleep first?

In that case you would be aware of the process that your body goes through when it falls asleep!

THIS is our MAIN secret trick for doing visualization free lucid dreams and OBEs.

*This transition is the most important skill to learn from this part of the course.*

The reason is that, 

When you can put your body to sleep without losing consciousness, at any point, you have [b]100%, perfectly clear, dream recall.[b] This is called a wake induced lucid dream or *WILD*. It's as* easy to remember* what you did in a WILD*as* it is to remember what you did in your 15 minutes or so of *normal waking awareness*

With this method you don't have to think back through the hazy dream phase like you normally do with most dreams.

So, what does it feel like to watch your body fall asleep?


What does SP feel like 

(6:50) Instead of waking up in sleep paralysis with the heavy, lead blanket feeling, when you induce paralysis *consciously*; you have the sensation of having the heavy, lead blanket being laid on your chest. It often feels like it begins at your feet, comes up over your chest, then ends at your head. 

*When that process is complete you're in sleep paralysis.*

So how do you get this process to happen consistently?

The underlying principle we need to understand is called, Mind Body Independence. Mind body independence means the mind and the body work without really knowing what the other is doing. There are all kinds of stuff the body is doing that the mind is never really aware of.

For instance

You probably don't feel every single thing that your digestive system does to each and every molecule of food that passes in and out of you. More than likely, you have awareness on either end but the middle part is fairly mysterious. In the same way, the body is not able to read the minds thoughts.

So, the body never knows, for sure, if the mind has fallen asleep.


(7:50) To get around this the body has to *continually* poll the mind to see what's going on.

The only way it can do that is though a language that the body and the mind use to talk to each other.

We can learn this language by *carefully watching* what the body does when falling asleep.

And

how it responds to certain commands we give it.

The first word in this language is *The Rollover Signal.* When the body thinks the mind is asleep it usually sends a test signal that feels like an Urge to Rollover.

If

you *ignore this Urge*, the body decides that the mind is asleep, and goes ahead and enters *sleep paralysis.*

If, on the other hand, you succumb to the rollover signal and move, then the body knows that the mind is not asleep and does not enter sleep paralysis. 

(8:30 to 8:55) is a pictorial description of the rollover signal.

(8:5) There are *four main* f Rollover signal.

The *first type* is to fall asleep without the Rollover signal.

This happens when you relax quickly and deeply and the body decides to just go ahead and paralyze without sending much of a rollover signal.

Other times it's the opposite.

The *second type* is a painful-signal-swell.

In this case, if you're tense, but stay still long enough, and if your body is tired enough, what will happen is the rollover signal builds and builds until it becomes very painful and extremely hard to ignore. However *if you are too tense, the body wont paralyze* no matter how long you've been still. This is called a Signal Swell.

The *third type* is called an Urge-Serge.

An Urge-Serge can be very usefull.

In an Urge-Serge the body sends out a strong signal out of nowhere. If you're able to *resist* the signal for *3 or 4 seconds*, the body ends the surge and *paralyses* all at once.

If your *not relaxed enough* this will probably result in *only partial sleep paralysis*. Partial sleep paralysis can be used to induce lucid dreams but it is not ideal. We'll cover ways to transform partial sleep paralysis into a successful exit later on.


*Quick Switch, (Holy Grail)* 
(10:00)

Finally there is one *last main type of Rollover signal* that you should know about called a Quick Switch.

If sleep paralysis is the Holy Grail of new OBEers then the Quick Switch signal is the Holy Grail of Urge Surges.

*It happens quickly and rewards you with nice deep sleep paralysis almost instantly.*

The Quick Switch, urge serge usually happens in one of two cases.

*Number one*

When the body is very tired and wants to go to sleep as soon as it can.

*Number two*

When the body was very recently asleep and is currently very deeply relaxed.

We are going to use both of those cases later on to construct a very powerful lucid dream induction.

*Eradicating the single biggest cause of INSOMNIA (!!!)* 

We are going to (...) construct a very powerful dream induction.

(10:50) Before we can do that, there is an important piece of the puzzle that we need to cover, "How to get the body to ask to fall asleep?"

The Rollover signal comes on fast or slow depending on what position you are laying in. The body position that brings it on faster than any other position is simply to lay flat on your back with your arms at your sides.

Using this simple bit of information we can eradicate the *single biggest cause of insomnia,* the *"Toss and Turn"* syndrome.

When you toss and turn in bed what you are doing is, "resetting" the body's internal timer, each time you roll over.

The body is trying to go to sleep by sending you a roll over test signal, but you keep telling it, "not to sleep", when you move.

So you end up * stuck in a toss and turn loop* and never get to sleep.

This results in insomnia

So how do we fix this?

The key is in understanding the 2 causes of the toss-and-turn syndrome:

*Number 1*

The roll-over urge itself

*umber 2*

Collecting and then releasing tension.

We just talked about the first reason which is the roll-over test-signal itself. The other reason for rolling over is that *tossing-and-turning is the way for the body to gradually dissipate tension in your muscles.*

When you lay in a certain position for a while tension collects in some points of your muscles but not in others. Then when you roll over the tension is released but reforms in other areas.

Notice in the chart that each time you roll over you add tension back but over time the total amount of tension decreases.

You might start out with tension in the front of your shoulders. You roll over and it releases there but then reforms in your upper-back. You roll over again and it releases from your upper-back and forms in your chest.

*Each time you roll over the tension shifts and reduces a tiny bit and eventually the toss-and-turn-syndrome will cause you to relax enough that you'll fall asleep.*

But

There is a much easier way to go about it

The easier way to go about it is called:

Stop

Drop and

Roll.
(12:37) What we do is add body positions before and after the hands at your sides position. The first position is to lay with your hands above your head. The *final position* is where you *roll over and fall asleep in that position*.

We choose these positions very carefully so that when you move from one step to the next you release the maximum amount of tension possible. This way, instead of haphazardly releasing small amounts of tension by tossing-and-turning over and over, you release it in exactly two calculated big chunks and get it over with all at once.

Here is whats happening in each step:

Number One

The stop and relax step

In this step you have your arms above your head and relax as deeply as you can. The idea is to tell your body is its time to stop with your waking day-to-day activities and start thinking about falling asleep. This position will eventually result in some-what of a roll-over signal although its not although its not as powerful as the hands-at-your-sides position.

Once you feel youve relaxed as far as you can drop your arms down to your sides which moves you to step two.

When you bring your arms down youll release all the shoulder tension you had that you couldnt get rid of just by laying there. This is the purpose of the first body position, to get rid of shoulder tension all at once.

Number two

The Drop or ask step

This is the stage where the body will seriously start to consider that maybe the mind is asking it to go to sleep. When you lay with your arms at your side you will probably be temped to place your hands on your stomach or cross your ankles. This is a veiled roll-over-signal. 
If you get that sensation it means that you are on the right track, just make sure not to give in, instead, keep your arms at your side and your ankles uncrossed. Continue to relax and the roll-over signal will develop on its own. The stronger the urge the more the body is asking for permission to fall asleep.

If you get to a point where you *feel it has plateaued* simply* roll-over* which puts you in step three.

Step Three

Or Yes step.

In this step you tell the body, yes, its time to fall asleep. Simply *roll-over* and then *dont move until youre asleep.* You should chose ahead of time exactly what position youre going to lay in once you get to this step because your goal is not to move again the rest of the night. By the time you get to this step your body should be quite deeply relaxed and the body will be actively looking for a long period of stillness that it can interpret as a signal that the mind has fallen asleep.

Give it that long period of stillness and dont move.

Consistency is key. The more you do Stop Drop and Roll the same way each time you fall asleep the more youll train the body to associate it with sleep. In fact after a while you will find that your body has associated the very first Stop position with sleep and you wont  need the other steps.

*Sometimes youll have to roll-over additional times* in order to fully dissipate you body tension so you can fall asleep. If you find you do have to roll-over additional times then when you get up in the morning think back and remember what in was that caused you to move. Then the next night try to relax those areas more deeply so you dont move again.

(15:30)

Warning!

Watch out for disguised roll-over signals.

When you move to the Roll Step and start to fall asleep thats when its the hardest to actually stay still because you start to lose awareness and youre not as vigilant about keeping still.

The roll-over signal when your on you back is tends to centre in your chest. However the roll-over signal when youre on your side tends to make you want to move your legs. Dont fall for that. Dont bend them or straighten them or anything. Keep your legs perfectly still. The urge to cross or un-cross your legs is actually a disguised form of a roll-over signal and you must resist it at all costs.

(16:04)

My super secret, thermo nuclear option to make your body * beg*  to fall asleep.

We have one last very powerful trick in reserve that you can use when you really have a hard time falling asleep. The key is to build-up a super-strong roll-over signal before even getting into bed. Rather than laying asleep in your bed, * lay down on the floor*  next to your bed, on your back and relax.

This is unpleasant. And after forcing yourself to lay there, perfectly still for 10 or 15 minutes, when you finally allow yourself back into bed your body will be so grateful that it will grab the chance to fall asleep as quickly as it can.

In extreme cases of * insomnia*  you can even lay on an uncarpeted floor, such as in your kitchen, which will build the roll-signal very quickly. 
(16:44)

In this section we learned the basics of sleep paralysis and how to fall asleep quickly and deeply. In the next section well cover  

Dear Reader the next section back in 2008 when I got this 17 minute download from Nick, the next section was the 37 minute download.

----------


## EbbTide000

Welcome to Volume 1 of "How to Lucid Dream and have Out of Body Experiences" presentation series. In this presentation you'll learn how to trick your body into falling asleep to enter a lucid dream. We'll cover the following topics:

1st. We'll learn how you can speak the body's biological language so you can give it the commands to fall asleep while you keep your mind awake.

2nd. We'll find out how you can tell how deep in trance you are by listening to the bodies signals.

3rd. We'll find out how you can optimize your brain chemistry to make lucid dreams much more likely and much more vivid.

4th. We'll cover a method that you can use to have dozens of lucid dreams rapidly, one after the other.

5th. We'll find out how you can fall asleep quickly but without falling so far asleep that you can't become lucid.

6th. Finally, we'll find out how to conquer fear, in dreams.

(01:07)

----------


## EbbTide000

First of all, how do you know if your in a lucid dream? Ask yourself 2 questions: Are you aware that you are in a dream and do you remember that your body is asleep in bed?

Sometimes in a dream something will happen that causes you to realise you are dreaming. However, most of the time we don't make the full connection and * recall waking life*. These are near lucid dreams but not quite full lucid dreams. 

*It's by consciously remembering that your body is really asleep in bed that you go the full circle to become lucid.* 

Another type of dream is the inverse of a near lucid dream in which you do have full memory of your waking life but you don't realise your dreaming. That can happen like this.

You may dream you get up in the morning and get ready for the day. You get up and get dressed but then wake up and realise it was just a dream. That's called a False Awakening. Those dreams can be extremely convincing because they are so solid and vivid. They indicate just how powerful the subconscious is to be able to construct such a realistic dream environment.

Yet without the knowledge that you're dreaming, no matter how bright and clear it is, it is not a lucid dream.

So to be able to say "yes" to both of those questions we need a way to consciously access the subconscious.

Most lucid dreaming methods rely on mental techniques to access the subconscious. However, in this presentation we're going to focus on using the body's own biology to * automatically*  put us in a subconscious focus by using something called Sleep Paralysis.

(2:33)

----------


## EbbTide000

It is Monday 11-Feb-2013 and I am starting again, from the begining of Nick Newports 101. 

MY PROBLEM is 24/7 leg and foot pain due to Diabetic Neuropathy. It causes "bolts of lightning" as well as constant aching.

I'm gonna do it on Saltcube but needed to find this thread and bump-it because I transcribed a lot of 101 and I want to *find it easy* to read it again.

This 101 stuff was workink for me back in 2008 and I want yo get back to it.

----------


## Noeboe

Love the course, really contributed to my OBE succession rate. Stop the hating, spread the lovin'.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Moved to General Lucid Dreaming...

----------


## EbbTide000

Wow I just found this. Someone uploaded it to Yoitube on 28-May this year. Its part 4. I will get to a Internet cafe tomorrow and transcribe a bit for you. And Ichope to try it out.

***

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCZE...e_gdata_player

***(10:57)  606 views

----------


## EbbTide000

> Missing parts make it unprofessional and pretty much render it a bit useless, considering some bits are missing, which is vital info as part 1? idk.



Part 4

(one of the three missing parts. They were 1, 4, 11)

(00:13)  -* Here in part 4* we'll cover five new sleep commands that you can use to trick the body into falling asleep to start having lots of Lucid Dreams and OBE's.

(00:20) - A while back I'd been up all night working on something. Around noon I was very tired and decided to lay down for a few moments. As I lay there I began to feel a very uncomfortable urge to roll over. For no real reason I decided to ignore it and just lay there. To my extreme surprise I felt the paralyses roll over me and put me in sleep paralysis.

The Paralysis wave was completely unexpected,

I had always thought that it was something where you had to be very deeply relaxed to achieve. I had accidently found something that I had never seen in any books on lucid dreaming.

The Rollover Signal itself was all you need to enter paralysis. I spent the next several months experimenting with different variations of what I'd done.  I began looking for other ways to command the body into falling asleep. And here's what I found.

(01:08) - It turns out that sleep commands come in two types: - sleep starter and sleep triggers. 

Sleep Starters are what you use to get the body to start thinking that maybe its time to start thinking about falling asleep. For instance, using Stop, Drop and Roll is a sleep starter because it makes your body start asking for permission to fall asleep by artificially creating the rollover signal.

Sleep Triggers are how you then tell it "Yes, fall asleep right now. (...)

(01:44) In this section we'll cover 5 New Sleep Commands. Two New Starters called Sleep Breathing and Stop Eye Micro movements. And three New Sleep Triggers called Pause Breaths, Muscle Twitching and Eye Movements

Sleep starter # 1:

Sleep Breathing  is simply mimicking you bodys breathing pattern when it's asleep.  If you act closely enough like your already asleep then your body thinks that it's already asleep.

(2:09) more later Dreamviewers

----------


## EbbTide000

Sleep starter # 1:

Sleep Breathing  is simply mimicking you bodys breathing pattern when it's asleep.  If you act closely enough like your already asleep, then, your body thinks that it's already asleep even if your mind is completely awake and not even slightly relaxed.

There are three basic ways to find out what your personal sleep breathing is like. 

(02:20)

First: - When you enter waking sleep-paralysis a lot of times you perspective shifts slightly away from the center of your head and into your sinuses. It sounds like your breathing in a deep cavern and youll find your body automatically breathes with quite a lot more force than you do when youre awake. The breathing is much deeper and longer. Pay attention to how this sounds in order to learn your sleep breathing pattern.

(2:42)

The second: - way to learn your sleep breathing pattern is to practice staying perfectly still when you wake up in the morning. You can continue to breathe the same way you did when you were asleep if you wake up gradually.

(2:53)

The third: - way, which is the best, is to record yourself sleeping. For $30 you can get a digital recorder that can record the entire night. You can then use free software like (?) to find the parts of the recording that have your sleep breathing.

Here is a recording I made of myself. It sounds a little bit creepy but thats just how it sounds through a cheap recorder. 

(sound.)

(3:30)

Once you have your recording you can listen to it right before you go sleep in order to make sure that youre on the right breathing rhythm.

If you dont want to record yourself you can download a free mp3 of my breathing pattern in the obe quick start at (?).

3 Sleep Breathing Gotchas ()
(03:45) more later Dreamviewers** ** ** 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCZE...e_gdata_player

** ** **(10:57)626views

----------


## EbbTide000

.
*3* Sleep Breathing Gotchas 

(03:45) 

When you use Sleep Breathing there are 3 gotchas to be aware of. These are:

	Learning curve
	Blackout breathing
	Narcotic breathing effect


The Learning curve means that it takes practice and if you dont have the rhythm right it can actually prolong the time it takes to fall asleep. Its best to practice using Sleep breathing for a couple of nights before using it for an early morning obe induction. However, once you have the rhythm right Sleep breathing is probably the single most powerful of all the Sleep commands.

(04:14)

A while back I laid down in the afternoon and just started doing sleep breathing. I didnt use any other methods at all and within 15 minutes I entered waking *sleep paralysis*. I could roll over and completely wreck the paralysis and then bring it back again with just 3 or 4 sleep breaths. I usually dont have that amount of control with sleep breathing however it does show the potential power it has when you get the rhythm just right.

The 2nd Gotcha is  Blackout Breathing  

(04:40) more in two days (its Friday here and this Seniors Internet Café is not open on the weekend)
** ** ** 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCZE...e_gdata_player

** ** **(10:57)626views

----------


## EbbTide000

01 part 4 might vanish. It is still not in the list of 12. Folks r asking for Nick to upload part 1, 4, 11. I think this guy pirated it and uploaded it.

I just read "Discussion" and 2 month ago someone posted:

***

... So far, I've learned why I can't fall asleep some nights, so I can definitely cure my and my daughter's insomnia with this method, but part 4 is missing, so I can't go any further. 

What gives, *dude?* I want to go back to the whales! I know that probably doesn't make much sense, but neither does skipping﻿ steps in your method. Gpnna try looking at part 5 and figure it out for myself, but I'd appreciate a response.

 Patchman sent me to your channel, so I assume you're reputable... I just hope your computer hasn't broken or something.

***

And this is his next comment:

***

Wait a tick! I just checked my email and found part 4.... veddy sneaky, my friend...﻿ If anybody else is reading this, and is wondering where the missing videos are, go to dude's website and sign up for the free email thingy. It's all there! DANG I feel goofy, now!

****

If the * dude*  finds this pirated part 4 he might protest and have it removed.

I have just recorded it with my phone recoder. I urge you to do thr same.

Here is the Utube "discussion":

***

http://m.youtube.com/user/LucidDreamTricks

***

Opps EDIT:

 The link don't go straight to Discussion.  Hit the horizontal lines then hit "discussion"

----------


## PepeLePlume

there is nothing wrong with compensation for a creative share. all artists respect this credo. that said interesting post, it informed me of things i didn't know prior to reading it.

----------


## PepeLePlume

thanks for the share

----------


## EbbTide000

*




> Part 4a
> 
> (one of the three missing parts. They were 1, 4, 11)
> 
> (00:13)  -* Here in part 4* we'll cover five new sleep commands that you can use to trick the body into falling asleep to start having lots of Lucid Dreams and OBE's.
> 
> (00:20) - A while back I'd been up all night working on something. Around noon I was very tired and decided to lay down for a few moments. As I lay there I began to feel a very uncomfortable urge to roll over. For no real reason I decided to ignore it and just lay there. To my extreme surprise I felt the paralyses roll over me and put me in sleep paralysis.
> 
> The Paralysis wave was completely unexpected,
> ...



Opps that was a 17-month-weekend

So o o to continue



(4:40) 

The 2nd Gotcha is*Blackout Breathing.

A lot of times when you use sleep breathing, for the first few minutes it seems like it's not working and yoy feel like you should just give up. But then all off a sudden you black out and your either in a dream or your waking up the next morning. 

The black out breathing effect is very real so if you use sleep breathing for WILDs make sure you have a * timer*  because otherwise there's a very good chance you'll send yourself so far into sleep and so quickly that you'll never become *lucid* without a *beep*.

The 3rd Gotcha is  Narcotic breathing 

Sometimes instead of blacking out all at 8nce you get a relaxing feeling.  It feels like how you feel when you first wake up in the morning and the last thing you want to do is get out of bed, you just want to go backto sleep. This is very useful for destroying insomnia. When you get the Narcotic breathing effect it feels realy good to just lay there and breathe and you'll have no desire to get up.

Narcotic breathing is a signal that it's working and you'll be asleep very soon.

So that wraps it up for sleep brething.

The 2nd sleep starter is to *stop eye micro movements*.  

During the day the eyes are searching for chages in movement. Because of this they make tiny eye-micro-movements all the time and at the end of the day they are still making these eye micro movements even though you might want to go to sleep. 

However

If you close your eyes and try to keep them still you'll find after about 30 seconds they're still twitching very slightly.

It's not easy to totally relax the eyes.

However

If you can keep them at ease for several minutes the body will interpret that as a signal that the mind may have fallen asleep. In fact, if you can keep your eyes still you body will often fall asleep even if the rest of your muscles are fairly tense. 

Before sleep, relax your eye muscles by rolling them around in wide circles in both directions,  several times and them rest. After 3 or 4 nights of practicing this you'll be able to keep your eyes totally still and fall asleep much faster.

This brings us to the *sleep Triggers* which are used to convert partial paralysis to full paralysis.

The first trigger is  Pause Breaths.

When you're in 90% paralysis the reason the body doesn't go into full paralysis is because it has a little bit of doubt about how asleep the mind really is. This is because of latent muscle tension. The best solution here is to relax more deeply but sometimes thats not possible. 

What you can do is exhale and pause for 1 or 2 seconds, relax them as much as you can and then begin breathing again like normal. By relaxing your breathing you reduce your overall tension just barely enough to send a signal to complete the paralysis. 

During those 2 or 3 seconds you'll feel the paralysis deepening. Sometimes you may need to use 2 or 3 pause breaths about 15 seconds apart. When you do this you're not trying to alter your blood oxygen levels or anything like that. The purpose is to lower your all over muscle tension just long enough to paralyze completely. (7:50)



The last 2 minutes is about "muscle Twitching" but I need a break so BFN.

Oh here is the Youtube that some one * Pirated hahaha* I say Pirated because it is not on Nick's public Youtube site. Maybe Nick considers it too advanced for the Youtube public.

17 month ago the view count was **(10:57)626views
Now it is 2,620

Here's the link
★

https://youtu.be/ZCZEIvkgJHM

★ (10:57) 2,620 views

5 New Sleep Commands...
محمد حلس*2,620 views

Published on May 28, 2013
lucidology part 4
lucidology.com
Here in Lucidology 101 part 4 we'll cover 5 new sleep commands that you can use to quickly trick the body into falling asleep so you can end insomnia and

----------

